# Jonny B's Four Strain Bubbleponics Grow



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to my new grow journal. This should be an interesting one folks. I bought my seeds from Greenhouse Seeds through The Attitude. Great company to work with and I look forward to doing business with them again. I received my seeds in 7 days from the night of shipping. Considering it was on a Thursday night, and shipped through the weekend and it still arrived exactly in 7 days. That's pretty impressive. 
*
Anyways, here's the lineup*







_*Minus the Trainwreck - Has a little issue with that one...*_


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 6, 2009)

_*To start a little of what is -hopefully to come...






AMS








Church








White Rhino









White Widow
*_


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 6, 2009)

Got my Room all cleaned up and ready for a new grow. Vacuumed out, sprayed with pesticide, Ozone treated. Now we're ready to go. Here's some pics of my veg room setup.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 6, 2009)

So, I put my seeds in shot glasses with about an inch of distilled water in each and let them sit in there for about 2 hours. Then I poured them out onto each of their own 1/2 sheet of paper towel quartered up. I then put them together on a plate. Always make sure you use warm water, and after wet, the seeds are kept warm at all times. Any shock at this point could prove to be lethal for new and expensive seeds. I turn my oven on to 350* and set a plate with a little distilled water on it while I'm working. That way every time i finish a seed packet, it stays warm. After I'm done, downstairs on top of the furnace it goes. on top of a folded up towel. Stays nice and warm there. Stays right around 80* I would assume about 90% humidity.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that I'm done with that. I started getting my rockwool ready. So I made a buffer soaking solution of 5.0 I left them in there for about an hour, check it again. Brought it up to 5.8 and added 1 ml of superthrive. and a 1/2 ml of floraliscious plus. Rechecked the pH and brought it back to 5.8 , checked it again two hours later, Still at 5.8

Also While I'm soaking the cubes I throw an extra airline in there to oxygenate the water that will be soaking in the cube. Also this prevents stagnate water and deters algae growth, or detrimental bacteria on the rockwool in the early period of the seedlings life.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 7, 2009)

Just checked this morning, No cracks yet...


----------



## sonicassault (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome, subscribed.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 8, 2009)

lookin good my dude! nice strains too i love greenhouse seeds!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 8, 2009)

Making me nervous. Still haven't cracked yet...


----------



## Roseman (Oct 8, 2009)

Great thread, Jonny, especially for newbies. I like the details and steps given so far.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you Rose, feel free to add anything.


----------



## sophanox (Oct 8, 2009)

this is amazing johnny, i've just started some seeds and am gonna be using a bubbleponics system as well. I'll be able to follow your lead =D - you use a 1000w right? I'm hoping to use a 600w, temps provided. 

how long do you plan to veg for? and do you do any sort of training?

cheers mate, i am subscribed!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my seeds to crack, a couple looked like they started a couple hours ago so we'll see. Yeah I use a 1000 Watt hps. Don't know about training yet because I haven't done any of these strains before.


----------



## sophanox (Oct 8, 2009)

cool ok mate =) - fingers crossed they crack soon, one of mine just popped =)


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 8, 2009)

I know, I'm used to seeds cracking within 24 hours. Going on 48 hours very soon here. Hope Greenhouse isn't gonna let me down.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 9, 2009)

End of day three and I'm finally starting to see signs of life. My White Rhino seed has cracked and the tip of the root just barely started to emerge. I'm going to hold off till the morning before moving it into rockwool. Hopefully I don't get a ridiculous growth spurt overnight. But I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 9, 2009)

Very good job so far! cant wait to watch you grow!

Subbing to this one!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 9, 2009)

good thread JONN subbed, def wanna see how this one goes


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 11, 2009)

Alright, the black Rhino popped I put it in rockwool last night. And it's popped out of the rockwool this morning. Only thing is, still has the seed on.Same thing happened when I germed the Trainwreck. It came out with it's helmet on, and stayed there for a day.I got nervous and knocked the helmet off,but then the plant never grew. Just turned yellow and died. Makes me real nervous. But I'm leaving it in it's tupperware on the furnace on a towel It keeps in nice and humid in that, I'm hoping that will help the sprout naturally push it off. Two of the others look like there on the verge of popping, but their shells are also slowly turning black, which makes me nervous. 

I don't know what to think. I've germed tons of seeds this same exact way. 95% of them do fine. But I'm having issues with every single one of these. It's frustrating.
As long as I get one female plant I'll be happy. I have absolutely no problem cloning. I still have a cutting from my origanal White Demon Clone that has produced 4 different harvests for me so far. I cut it back hard and will take more cuttings in a couple weeks.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 11, 2009)

nice! lets see some pics JONN! : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Going to be awesome!! I'm subscribed!
+rep!


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 13, 2009)

hell yeah it will


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry It's so boring right now... It'll liven up soon, I promise.

[youtube]-chP1z-lLnI[/youtube]


haha " I think for myself like a samurai Hamster


----------



## Roseman (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea, show us some pics, teach us something.


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 14, 2009)

its all good JONN it just takes a little for threads to get started  everybodys does... not really sure why though


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 14, 2009)

My little guy is really just taking it's time. I'll wait another day or two and take pics then.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonnna order more seeds within the week or so.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay Here's Some pics of the setup! My nutes and My sprout!




















My sprout


----------



## Roseman (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you use a "12" connection irrigation hub or a 6?


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 15, 2009)

shit load of nutes JONN! but they're looking great


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 15, 2009)

I use a six outlet hub, just the standard. But I had 5 extra lines, because my seeds didn't crack so I figured the more the better. Also added an airline to it to feed air to the rockwool. Purely experimental, but I think it should help.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 15, 2009)

I am never happy with the way things are. I'm just one of those people that has to tinker wit things to get it better and better. It's just in my nature.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 16, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> I am never happy with the way things are. I'm just one of those people that has to tinker wit things to get it better and better. It's just in my nature.



Lol! dont worry Im the same way.


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay, here's a pic of my little sprout. Don't laugh now - three days old.


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 16, 2009)

aww its cute JONN! just a little baby! lol!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

And This is why I've been so high lately...


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 16, 2009)

WOOOO nice Vaporiser!!! Damn! how much did that cost you?!?


and nice baby! The new growth is looking a healthy green! Keep us updated!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> WOOOO nice Vaporiser!!! Damn! how much did that cost you?!?
> 
> 
> and nice baby! The new growth is looking a healthy green! Keep us updated!
> ...


$150 halfbakedgoods.com

and thank you.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 16, 2009)

how do you like it? Ive been thinking alot about getting me one.

Is the vapor hard to intake? does it get you higher? how much bud is used in one smoke sesion? does the high last longer?


What type of nutes are yuo feeding and at what strength?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> how do you like it? Ive been thinking alot about getting me one.
> 
> Is the vapor hard to intake?* naw man it's nice and smooth I really like it.*
> 
> ...



*Flora Nova grow and bloom, floraliscious, superthrive, diamond nectar, florablend, gravity, and koolbloom. All According to label*


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 16, 2009)

nice nice! I might just have to get me a vaporiser. Dont get me wrong I love the taste and aroma of the smoke. But I deff. can feel the damage on my lungs.

Would you suggest that brand or a different type or a more powerful one or what?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

I love it. I've only had it a week or so, but everyone who I've talked to who has one says it's very durable and have had it for years, so all I've heard is good reviews. When I was looking. I was looking for one with inflatable balloon option just because i like the novelty of it. And I wasn't about to spend $600 on a volcano. Halfbakedgoods.com has a ton of great deals on vaporizers and grinders and stuff.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice nice, Ima cop me one soon : )


Thanks JONN!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

no problem buddy, thanks for swinging by


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]wF34KvW5uPo[/youtube]


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Johnny, can't wait to see what those seeds are gonna do.

And, DaCDaC... vaporizers are _awesome_. I just have a little whip box and I love it. The high _is_ a little different. More body stone to it in my opinion. And as long as the flavor is good when you smoke it, it'll taste good vaporized too. Tastes kinda like flowers smell if you know what I mean by that.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 16, 2009)

Figure I'd post some pics of the Veg Room and lights. I know I already did, But I'm bored. And this seed seems like it's taking forever. Albeit growing.

Anyways... Enjoy

A shot about 20 min ago of the baby White Rhino sprout, some shots of my light setup in my veg room. I'm playing music for my girls now. kottonmouth kings, cypress hill, bob marley, . All they sing about is weed, weed, weed, and it's on 24/7 in my grow room so whenever I go in there it's playing herb music. It's really nice


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 17, 2009)

lol music is good for everybody, even weed plants! and nice pics  more pics never hurt anybody  every picture is diff, even if its the same thing the picture is taken of, still diff each time lol , they;re looking good tho JONN! keep up the good work


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the pic update! Great Music=Great Buds! They like it too! I talk to mine! ( think everyone does,lol)

thats some dank bud! did you grow that? beautiful White Rhino sprout!

Keep up the great work! Talk to ya tomorrow!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah that's my last batch of white demon. the light Doesn't do it justice.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh nice! looks good as hell!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah it does! very nice


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright so, Just took some new pics of the baby. She seems to be doing really well, and I'm bored out of my mind. So. I added a little Co2 to her today. Got an old Vitamin water bottle drilled a hole the perfect fit for a piece of air tubing. I got a three pack of fleishmans bakers yeast and added a packet to 1/2 cup of warm around 95* water and 3 tsp of sugar. I swirled it up, and let it sit. now it's foaming right up.
Ran it to the sprout and took a thin insulated copper wire and placed it so it's bathing the baby sprout in Co2. Also took these about ten min ago so it's very recent.

Top Temp is Air, Bottom is Water -


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh thats kickass! +Rep out the ass if I could! lol! Its that simple to do some CO2?!!? 

How much does it effect the plant? Can you really see the difference? Ima grab a three pack of the bakers yeast when I head to wallyworld later on today. and a 4 pk of some gatoraide for the bottles : ) I must do this.


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

It does a little. We'll see in the next day or two if I get any real growth spurt from it or not. I have no experience with "real" Co2 but I'm planning on incorporating some into this flowering session. So within the next month or two I'll be set up like a pro 

I figure for the little amount that it does do, the most it could possibly help would be right now at this point. You can direct all the Co2 to one plant. Otherwise it just wouldn't be practical.


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice thread
Subb'd


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Bud, good to have ya! Hopefully things will start speeding to a quicker rate soon enough.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 18, 2009)

I loved your setup for the CO2 so much I just got back from wallyworld and I bought the stuff to have a bottle for all four of my plants. Ill post pics in my journal later on today if I get it setup tonight! I hope I can grab the time to do it tonight though!

Ill let you know! Thanks for the idea! Accually do you think I should do 2 plants with it and 2 plants without it? just to try to see the difference? and how long will one packet with 1/2 cup of warm water last? Im guessing just until it stops foaming. I might add some sugar to it(how you make alcohol) the yeast should feed off of the sugar and last for weeks. : ) Ill let you know!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> I loved your setup for the CO2 so much I just got back from wallyworld and I bought the stuff to have a bottle for all four of my plants. Ill post pics in my journal later on today if I get it setup tonight! I hope I can grab the time to do it tonight though!
> 
> Ill let you know! Thanks for the idea! Accually do you think I should do 2 plants with it and 2 plants without it? just to try to see the difference? and how long will one packet with 1/2 cup of warm water last? Im guessing just until it stops foaming. I might add some sugar to it(how you make alcohol) the yeast should feed off of the sugar and last for weeks. : ) Ill let you know!
> 
> ...


well thanks man, I appreciate it. Yeah I would just do two and see if there's any difference in the two with and without. And I miswrote that. You have to have sugar in there for it to work or the yeast will just go dormant


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so I bought the yeast.($1.08-wallyworld) So its one packet of this bakers yeast (see attached Pic) and 1/2 cup of hot water. then how much sugar? 

How long will the mixure put off CO2? just until it stops foaming? How long will that be?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

Make sure it's not too hut either that could hurt the yeast. I put 4 teaspoon in to start. Figure one every three days or so. It should be good for a couple weeks.


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very neat convo there, making kinda fake CO2  cool stuff


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah, poor man's Co2


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 18, 2009)

haha no doubt, but its okay, cause basically everyone on this sites basically on a fixed budget lol. so its alright


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

[youtube]7TWOFgT_Wrc[/youtube]
Lyrics:

Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
I can see through my third eye...
Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
A sea of green will set us free
Dank
Expand my inner being
Through what the Earth provides
I hear her voice aliing
The hour has arrived...

Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
It's 4:20


[youtube]3Lt65ogS3UY[/youtube]

Lol

I LOVE death metal Stoner Bands


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah hell one more... One of my non weed favorites by them. 
[youtube]zqeccHWMi78[/youtube]


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright! Roger that! so..

1 Packet of bakers yeast
1/2 cup of water(warm to the touch)
4 heaping teaspoons of sugar

Swirl and feed tubing to top of plant.

Got it! I didint get a chance to do it tonight but Ill be doing it tomorrow. : )

Ill be taking pictures along the way and ill post instructions inside of my thread for people who need to know how. 

Thanks JONN : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 18, 2009)

no problem man, good luck with it.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 18, 2009)

yup yup : ) Ill let you know when I post the making of it. So you can make sure I did it right : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Oct 19, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> And This is why I've been so high lately...


Nice vape dude, i bought a Digital Volcano last winter. 
I purchased it for $898 bucks, this includes the $200 mouthpiece and bag kit.
It was regular $1000.00 +GST+PST in the province i was in... 
They gave me a deal of $898 with the mouthpiece and all.
But how Efficient is that thing? Have you used a digital volcano before and how would you compare these Vaporizers?
I seen those in hightimes mag and was curious to how they work.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 19, 2009)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> Nice vape dude, i bought a Digital Volcano last winter.
> I purchased it for $898 bucks, this includes the $200 mouthpiece and bag kit.
> It was regular $1000.00 +GST+PST in the province i was in...
> They gave me a deal of $898 with the mouthpiece and all.
> ...


not bad at all bro, I love the thing. I looked at the volcano, and I just couldn't brings myself to spend the $500 on the thing. This one was $150 and it came with 5 bags, and a mouthpiece. I love it. All my friends love it. Everyone who said they "Don't like vaporizers" loved My Vaporizer.


----------



## Closet Grow (BuD) (Oct 19, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> not bad at all bro, I love the thing. I looked at the volcano, and I just couldn't brings myself to spend the $500 on the thing. This one was $150 and it came with 5 bags, and a mouthpiece. I love it. All my friends love it. Everyone who said they "Don't like vaporizers" loved My Vaporizer.


 wered you get that vape at??


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 20, 2009)

halfbakedgoods.com


----------



## dub007 (Oct 20, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> kottonmouth kings, cypress hill, bob marley, . All they sing about is weed, weed, weed, and it's on 24/7 in my grow room so whenever I go in there it's playing herb music. It's really nice


Check out www.originalsonicbloom.com
I've been playing music for mine for a couple years now and have seen result! 

Keep it up!! +rep


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 20, 2009)

well thank you Dub.. Welcome to the thread


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, it's a growing. I'll get some pics up tomorrow night prob. Think that marks a week from popping out of the rockwool. No roots yet, hope to see some before too long here.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking forward to pics!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 22, 2009)

HEY! you got the PC working again huh?


----------



## DLC420 (Oct 22, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> HEY! you got the PC working again huh?


 
hey JONN, wanted to let you know, about Dac's computer. and anyone else who watches his thread, he didnt get it back working, it stopped working again last night :/ or last i heard anyways, knowing my luck saying this hes probably goti t up and back working already. haha...  so yeah, far as i know its not working anymore =\


EDIT: and again ill be giving the updates on his thread and stuff, and be telling him updates with everybodys threads he watches, haha  so ill bring my computer over to his house for us to do picture updates and things like that. so no worrys there


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 22, 2009)

sweeet lets see how this turns out!

post som e up to date pics!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright, just got home... Long ass day climbing trees....


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 22, 2009)

Pics in a bit.... I actually noticed a little root starting to come out of the net Pot... sweet


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 22, 2009)

Not lookin too bad... At 10 days... I think







Sorry For the Blurry Pic...But there she is, My first root. Lets see how far she makes it by morning... I'm betting she'll make it to the res by the end of tomorrow. 







My Air (top) and Water (bottom) Temps. I know, I know, I'm working on the res temp...


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 22, 2009)

YOYOYO! JONN whats up! 

Alright I got DLC's old comp for the moment. A HUGE thanks to him! lol!

Great pics! Thanks you for the pics update! Looking great! 

WAIT WAIT, Is the White Rhino your only one going? What happined to the others? Sorry I just dont remember back to far (short term memory loss-Thanks MJ!)



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## sophanox (Oct 23, 2009)

looking good jonny man, yours are already bigger than mine! think i managed to stunt mine by overwatering cause i had the pump feeding the plants at too high a pressure =( - hopefully mine will bounce back and catch up!

what's that wee thing black thing just behind the plant?

cheers!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 23, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> YOYOYO! JONN whats up!
> 
> Alright I got DLC's old comp for the moment. A HUGE thanks to him! lol!
> 
> ...


Yeah, none of the other seeds popped! which is bullshit... Oh well. Bout to order a shit ton more in the next week or so. I will give you a four strain grow no matter how long it takes me Goddammit


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL! Well! you could always just take you some clones off this one and keep her going for a bit! 


Was your WR femmed?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 23, 2009)

ya u got some roots coming out f there now budd!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> LOL! Well! you could always just take you some clones off this one and keep her going for a bit!
> 
> 
> Was your WR femmed?
> ...


Yeah, that's my plan, I'm going to wait until she gets a little bigger then I'm gonna move her into my Waterfarm. Take clones and run them through the bubbleponic system. Yes she was femmed.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 25, 2009)

It's always fun watching a Pro grow!!! And you picked up some nice strains.

Best to ya Bro!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice nice! I love the whole "femmed" Thing. I hated waiting 3 weeks just to see if it was m or f. 

THEN you would have to kill the males that you babied for so long! and wasted so many supplies on! 

Ya ordering new seeds everytime will be a bitch. But next time Ill just order a larger pack : )


I still havint set up the DIY CO2.....Ive been lazy plus the whole computer problems thing... I may get to it in a few days : )

Lets see a pic of your girl JONN! Shes still doing alright? : )




Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, still stunted though... just not growing like she should. She's healthy, just not living up to her potential.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmm you think it might be pot size? 

I noticed you still have her in the germ pot. Once I transplanted mine and the roots had room to grow...Wow! They blew up in size. 

Maybe thats it?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

blueybong said:


> It's always fun watching a Pro grow!!! And you picked up some nice strains.
> 
> Best to ya Bro!!



Thank you Bluey, always appreciate you stopping by 

Good strains, bad seeds, Im going to try again though.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Hmm you think it might be pot size?
> 
> I noticed you still have her in the germ pot. Once I transplanted mine and the roots had room to grow...Wow! They blew up in size.
> 
> ...



Naw man, I go straight to harvest in the 3.75" net cups. She has all the room she needs, a whole 6 gallon res to herself. Just old seeds I believe. Or they were stored wrong. For only one of five to make it, and the one that does make it is a runt? somethings going on.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 25, 2009)

Ohh ya! I forgot you were doing a DWC system for a second there.

Hmm. What type of nutes are you using again?

I dont see anything that your doing wrong, It would have to be the seeds. Where did you order from again?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

Attitude, but they were greenhouse seeds


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, I've been having some water temp issues too. Even with the cfl's It's been right around 80* air and water for the last couple days. I turned the ac back on in the flowering room and the squirrelcage on. So now it's exhausting the cool air into the veg room. See where that brings me. Roots hit water today


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 25, 2009)

nice nice! let see some pics of those sexy roots! haha!

I got mine from attitude also, But mine are nirvana white rhino : )

I would highly suggest the nirvana WR. 4of4 sprouts and super healthy.

Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## capecodkid (Oct 25, 2009)

Whats up buddy!!! I think im gonna pull up a chair see how everything goes. That sucks about your seeds not popping. Hope every thing is going good with the rino would like to see some updated picks.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 25, 2009)

nice beginings!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 25, 2009)

capecodkid said:


> Whats up buddy!!! I think im gonna pull up a chair see how everything goes. That sucks about your seeds not popping. Hope every thing is going good with the rino would like to see some updated picks.


hey man, good to have ya here. yeah seeds were crap but we'll see how it goes. oredering up some more next week. Soon as some checks come in


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 25, 2009)

thats a good idea the co2. is it working? i thought she looked good for a week old .


----------



## blueybong (Oct 26, 2009)

Jonny ~ is this the type of waterfarm that you're using?

http://www.planetnatural.com/site/waterfarm-hydroponic-system.html

Looks very similar to the multi-flow E&G. Can you take a pic of your set-up?

Did you write to the seed company?

I've read good things on FloraNova and will be switching over next grow.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 26, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Jonny ~ is this the type of waterfarm that you're using?
> 
> http://www.planetnatural.com/site/waterfarm-hydroponic-system.html
> 
> ...


Bluey, actually right now I'm still using the BP system, but I'm about to transplant within the week to the waterfarm. I've been having some issues with heat in my res again. I think I might just need a new water pump. But anyway, I have just a single waterfarm at the moment. I like it. Easy to use, just goes through water too quick during flowering, but I think I'm going to make an external res for it if I have to put it through flower again.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 26, 2009)

the waterfarm you are talking about. i really like the one i have it pretty much takes care of its self. the only down fall i see is like u said Jonnyb


----------



## Roseman (Oct 26, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Bluey, actually right now I'm still using the BP system, but I'm about to transplant within the week to the waterfarm. I've been having some issues with heat in my res again. I think I might just need a new water pump. But anyway, I have just a single waterfarm at the moment. I like it. Easy to use, just goes through water too quick during flowering, but I think I'm going to make an external res for it if I have to put it through flower again.


I think I and many others had heat problems trying to grow in August and September. Who could have thought Sept would still be hot weather?

My room is ten degrees cooler now in October because we finally got some cool weather in my area.


Jonny, I don't think this thread is going like you meant for it to go???????????


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 26, 2009)

No, It's alright Rose, it went off course right when my seeds didn't crack 
I'm not sweating it. I've decided to do a tutorial with what I've got the most experience with the system at. I'm going to do a "Cloning into the Bubbleponic Tutorial" as soon as I get an acceptable mother plant. We'll see what this last sprout does. Really dissapointed with greenhouse seeds. Gonna order another bunch of seeds within the week.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 26, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> No, It's alright Rose, it went off course right when my seeds didn't crack
> I'm not sweating it. I've decided to do a tutorial with what I've got the most experience with the system at. I'm going to do a "Cloning into the Bubbleponic Tutorial" as soon as I get an acceptable mother plant. We'll see what this last sprout does. Really dissapointed with greenhouse seeds. Gonna order another bunch of seeds within the week.


I wish you was near by to take these two runt females I have.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 26, 2009)

I know. I actually know another grower on this site who lives near me, he saw my seeds weren't crackin and he offered me some ww seeds. A gentleman indeed.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 26, 2009)

It's cool, he doesn't know it yet, but I got something for him too...


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 26, 2009)

nice nice! When will you get the seeds?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

hey jonny what size sup pump r u using for yor direct feed i have 132 gph its not enough thinking about a 200 gph u think it will work?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 27, 2009)

I think the one in there is a 210gph 200 should be fine.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 27, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> nice nice! When will you get the seeds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... thurs I think...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 27, 2009)

[youtube]NttUvSJDPns[/youtube]


----------



## capecodkid (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone needs a little slipknot in there life. If you like five finger deathpunch check out there new stuff (War is The Answer) its really good. came out about a month ago. How is the white rhino comming along?????


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 27, 2009)

very cool! I would get some White Rhino reg. seeds next time. Then just keep a male in there so I can have lots of seeds. But I dont have the space to waste : ( 

Guess Ill just be ordering everytime! 

Hows your girl doin? I posted up new pics of my ladies just a bit ago, go check em out : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

ehhh... she's still struggling. My res temps kept climbing in the BP system. I need a new pump or something. I just transferred it over to the waterfarm yesterday. I'm planning on buying a chiller for the BP system. Plus it's just silly having a single plant in a 6 plant system.


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the help jonny if u get time stop n and check out my grow, let me know what u think


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I ordered some new seeds today.... 

I got Nirvana's Northern Lights Femmed, Got a 5 pack of some greenhouse Trainwreck, also a DNA L.A. Woman, and a DNA Lemon Skunk as freebies...


----------



## blueybong (Oct 28, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Well, I ordered some new seeds today....
> 
> I got Nirvana's Northern Lights Femmed, Got a 5 pack of some greenhouse Trainwreck, also a DNA L.A. Woman, and a DNA Lemon Skunk as freebies...


Nice selection! I'm growing one NL plant(1st time). 

Good luck this time around!!


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 28, 2009)

ima pull up a chair !!!!


----------



## capecodkid (Oct 28, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Well, I ordered some new seeds today....
> 
> I got Nirvana's Northern Lights Femmed, Got a 5 pack of some greenhouse Trainwreck, also a DNA L.A. Woman, and a DNA Lemon Skunk as freebies...


Great choices.....I grew some trainwreck out doors a few summers back. I got the clones from ganitor up at umass amherst Baker dorm. some of the best smoke ive ever smoked good luck.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking good jonny B, i will be here, keep it up.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Looking good jonny B, i will be here, keep it up.


*
HULK!!!!! whats goin on brother! Where ya been? How ya doin?*


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

capecodkid said:


> Great choices.....I grew some trainwreck out doors a few summers back. I got the clones from ganitor up at umass amherst Baker dorm. some of the best smoke ive ever smoked good luck.


Hahaha I know all about Amherst 

used to pickup 2 lbs every week up there...

back in the day....


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]qcwp4Ueo368[/youtube]

sorry.... couldn't resist... Don't even try to figure out my music style...

[youtube]lzMJh8GrCN4[/youtube]


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Nice selection! I'm growing one NL plant(1st time).
> 
> Good luck this time around!!


thank you much buddy


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 28, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> *HULK!!!!! whats goin on brother! Where ya been? How ya doin?*


 
Been hanging around in the shadows looking up info getting ready, i dont have anything growing right now so ya ............ getting the rooms dialed in with temps and humidity and adding extras to the rooms cant wait to get back into growing, soon i hope ....

..... other then that man just full time dad doing the family thing. trying to keep out of trouble 


How are things going in your neck of the woods, everything looking up ??


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 28, 2009)

EXPERIENCED GROWER HELP! I am new to this so I'm not too sure when to harvest... I am looking for more a couch lock high. My outdoor potted plants are 4 months old. Have been flowering for about 6.5 weeks with super bloom for past month. If you could look at these pics and tell me a couple things... How much longer should I let it grow? AND can you tell what kind of strain it is ( name and I/S) Thanks! I live it Southern Cali so frost isn't a concern.

http://s873.photobucket.com/albums/a...view=slideshow


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

didn't feel like making out an account for photobucket...

just look for when the crystals turn amber.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

So here's an updated pic... moved over into the waterfarm

bringing that white demon back from the brink of death... she's almost there. Wants to flower bad though.


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 28, 2009)

they look good u dont want the white demon to flower yet?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 28, 2009)

no, she's my new mother...


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 29, 2009)

Woooo Amazing strains JONN! You should start a fresh thread for that grow : )

I was just hanging out thinking about what strain to try next. Like I love the WR strain so far. But I have to have Indica strain. So its a little harder to find a known strain.

And I dont want lowryders : /


But Ya! When did you order the seeds? I got mine in the case for like 2$'s more. Loved the way it was shipped!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Woooo Amazing strains JONN! You should start a fresh thread for that grow : )
> 
> I was just hanging out thinking about what strain to try next. Like I love the WR strain so far. But I have to have Indica strain. So its a little harder to find a known strain.
> 
> ...


I was thinking hard about ordering more WR just so I could pheno a couple and pull the best as a mother. But screw it. This one seems to be doing ok. Slow but I'll keep her for now. Everyone seems to really like the Northern lights. Plus I was heartbroken when that trainwreck I had didn't make it. I love Trainwreck. I've only had it once before and I can still remember the taste 

I'm probably going to switch it up... we'll see. I hate abandoning threads.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 29, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> So here's an updated pic... moved over into the waterfarm
> 
> bringing that white demon back from the brink of death... she's almost there. Wants to flower bad though.


That waterfarm is pretty slick! Did you remove the net prior to putting it into the hydroton?

What happen to the WD? 

1st time I smoked NL was in Holland at a coffee shop and it kicked my ass(plus jet-lag)  Took me by surprise.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

blueybong said:


> That waterfarm is pretty slick! Did you remove the net prior to putting it into the hydroton?
> 
> What happen to the WD?
> 
> 1st time I smoked NL was in Holland at a coffee shop and it kicked my ass(plus jet-lag)  Took me by surprise.


yeah, roots weren't that developed. I just slid it right out and into the hydroton. 

The WD just went unferilized, unpruned, and underwatered for about a month and a half... 

I can't wait for the NL. Never smoked it, but I've only heard good stories.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 29, 2009)

I love N/L so much to grow and to smoke, I can't hardly grow anything else. THICK SMOKE, HEAVEY SMOKE, TASTELY SMOKE.

The kind of smoke, when you take a hit, and think "oh, that is so SMOOOOOTH" and then you feel it start swelling up in your lungs and it nearly chokes you to death.


Its a high yield plant too.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh I can't wait Rose, shipped today so I think I'll see them by the end of next week.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 29, 2009)

Is it a Indica strain? I dont think it is : /


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

NL, a cross I'm sure


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

apparently mostly indica...


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 29, 2009)

ya. I wonder which way it grows. Ill look it up in a min. But Ive heard nothing but good about that strain. Looking forward to that grow!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 29, 2009)

oh thats very cool! That might be my next strain I grow if your happy with it!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

That's what rose has grown for years and he says it does very well in the system...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

Northern Lights


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 29, 2009)

what up jonny u getn some nl did u get the skunk ?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

just a freebie DNA lemon skunk, and a freebie LA Woman. Also ordered a pack of fem trainwreck.


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 29, 2009)

I got a freebie LA woman also! Heard great things about it!

Ill deff. be ordering from attitude seed co again!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah those guys are awesome...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 29, 2009)

So my buddy came through with the seeds for me today... Four WW - awesome. Then we went and saw some titties and had a couple drinks. Good day... Thanks buddy!


----------



## DaCDaC (Oct 30, 2009)

Hell Ya! Damnit ima move over by you JONN!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## Roseman (Oct 30, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> So my buddy came through with the seeds for me today... Four WW - awesome. Then we went and saw some titties and had a couple drinks. Good day... Thanks buddy!


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylRplLnU84

a must see and hear


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 30, 2009)

whats going on n here? iv bn thinking about ww for my next grow and ss or nl


----------



## newb19547 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry don't have time to read the whole thing ATM...but is that the actual "bubbleponic" System you can buy? If so, hows it working?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 30, 2009)

newb19547 said:


> Sorry don't have time to read the whole thing ATM...but is that the actual "bubbleponic" System you can buy? If so, hows it working?


yeah man, it's the standard Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydro. And I love it. It's a great way to get into hydro, and you have a HUGE support group here and tons of people on this site to help you out night and day.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 30, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> yeah man, it's the standard Bubbleponics setup from Stealth Hydro. And I love it. It's a great way to get into hydro, and you have a HUGE support group here and tons of people on this site to help you out night and day.


I'm on my 2nd grow and both were started with the SH system. SH is so easy and you get to learn hydro really fast. If you're going to grow more than three plants, you'll have to transfer into another system, ie DWC.
The SH community is probably the largest on the forum with knowledgeable members. And by the numbers of users, it must work


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 30, 2009)

Very true blue, Also the success stories. Even people I lost hope in. people I never thought would get it, did eventually. And got great harvests too.


----------



## socialsmoker (Oct 30, 2009)

hows the little one doing?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

lookin alright...


----------



## Roseman (Oct 31, 2009)

Visitors,
If you are considering starting a grow,

it is MUCH MUCH easier to do an indoor grow in Winter time,
than in the Summer time.


It is easier to bring heat to a cool room, than to bring COOL air 
to a Hot room.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

How we doin rose? how's your Halloween so far? Any plans tonight?


----------



## Roseman (Oct 31, 2009)

Just stop and think about how the BubbleHeads, how you and me, by sharing and teaching visitors here how to grow their own, just stop and think how much money we stop going to the murderous Drug Lords of Mexico.

We do humanity a great service, by teaching how to grow your own.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Just stop and think about how the BubbleHeads, how you and me, by sharing and teaching visitors here how to grow their own, just stop and think how much money we stop going to the murderous Drug Lords of Mexico.
> 
> We do humaity a great service, by teaching how to grow your own.


Very true brother, It's all about doing our little part. And getting a little stoned in the process


----------



## Roseman (Oct 31, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> How we doin rose? how's your Halloween so far? Any plans tonight?


 
Jonny, drinking my coffee right now. Drank 6 beers last night, two over my limit adn really got high.

I am going to swap new airstones into my bucket and one of my tanks today. I did one tank Thursday adn I think it hleped alot. Two weeks ago, I scrubbed them ith a metal brush and I think that was a mistake, I think I rubbed crude into them that messed with the pH.

I got to haul some "growing " trash to the dump today too.

We live way out in the country, in the woods, and we do not get any trick or treaters here.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 31, 2009)

What ya doing today?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh just watching the little ones. The wife's at work till three. Gonna carve some jackolanterns, and I got some beer that's ready to be bottled. I think I might do that when my little guy goes for a nap. 

I got 4 white widow seeds from a friend on here, and I'm debating whether to start a new grow with those which are non fem, or to wait for my fem Northern lights and Trainwreck. mmmm so many strains...
decisions, decisions.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Just stop and think about how the BubbleHeads, how you and me, by sharing and teaching visitors here how to grow their own, just stop and think how much money we stop going to the murderous Drug Lords of Mexico.
> 
> We do humanity a great service, by teaching how to grow your own.


It's a great feeling to spread peace isn't it


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

ugh, what a pain. My HP has been screwing with me for awhile now. The info center pops up all crazy and the volume goes up and down and slows down the cpu and then mutes. Its been doing it for about a month now and it's recently been getting worse and worse. I thought for the life of me I had gotten a virus somehow and I was screwed (as this computer happens to be my business computer). Well i must say. The internet must be putting all kinds of people out of buiness lately.
Never for the life of me would i have figured something like this out on my own. I literally googled my problem and had 1500 hits. I found some techs who solved my problem in no time. I pulled apart my computer and dissasembled the keyboard, and found that the quicklaunch buttons ribbon had become unseated from the socket. I used a pair of needlenose pliars to reseat and...... Problem solved.
I also used the internet so break down my Xbox 360 down to the motherboard and repair the three red rings by replacing the thermal paste on the cpu and gpu.
And I have no training whatsoever... poor computer repair guys.


----------



## blueybong (Oct 31, 2009)

That's awesome! Do a Google search & the repair info pops up. Gotta love it!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

Very cool. Talk about a feeling of accomplishment. Fixing something so technical as a motherboard with no prior knowledge. Imagine where information is going to be in another 20 years.


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm pulling up a chair too! I'm subscribed.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

well hello Mr Homegrown pleasure to have ya. This is sort of a free for all journal so feel free to add anything and chat along!


----------



## capecodkid (Oct 31, 2009)

just poppin in to say what up b4 i go out and get shit faced...... Happy Halloween. So since you got those seeds from your buddy are you gonna start them or wait on the ones you just ordered?......lata


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Oct 31, 2009)

Gonna start em up man... Throwing them in tomorrow.

have fun getting hammered bro. I'll be right up 28 doin the same


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 1, 2009)

congrats on fixn your computer . i know what u mean about acomplishment haaa look at the money i just saved!!!


----------



## newb19547 (Nov 1, 2009)

blueybong said:


> I'm on my 2nd grow and both were started with the SH system. SH is so easy and you get to learn hydro really fast. If you're going to grow more than three plants, you'll have to transfer into another system, ie DWC.
> The SH community is probably the largest on the forum with knowledgeable members. And by the numbers of users, it must work


Why? Bubbleponics can't grow more than 3 plants? Or are you just saying that specific system can't? Isn't bubbleponics really DWC with hoses anyway?


----------



## blueybong (Nov 1, 2009)

newb19547 said:


> Why? Bubbleponics can't grow more than 3 plants? Or are you just saying that specific system can't? Isn't bubbleponics really DWC with hoses anyway?


Yes, you can grow 6 plants in the SH tub, but it'll get crowded as the plants get older. 

I start 6 plants in the SH system and once the roots start to grow out of the nets, I'll then transfer them into another system for the balance of the plants life.


Yes, SH is a DWC with feeding tubes to help the seedlings to establish themselves. Once the roots are in the water(a decent amount) and can then remove the water pump & feeding tubes. Having at least two airstones will also be beneficial.

If you want to grow in the SH system from start to finish, I recommend 3 plants max due to the plants needed room to grow.

But I guess if you were growing some dwarf plants, 6 may work out nicely. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 1, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> well hello Mr Homegrown pleasure to have ya. This is sort of a free for all journal so feel free to add anything and chat along!


Well thanks JonnyB. I'm eager to see you get those WW going. I'm doing the same in soil, but after reading so much on bubbleponics I find myself looking at them thinking they should be bigger!! lol. It will be great to see the comparison. I got 3 above ground, 2 should pop by this evening and hopefully I'll see some more tomorrow. But when yours surpasses mine, no laughin' though.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 1, 2009)

No no. I won't laugh  I can't say anything with the way this last grow turned out. Only one seed even popped... But it's doing much better lately. Gonna go full strength nutes later today.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 1, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> ugh, what a pain. My HP has been screwing with me for awhile now. The info center pops up all crazy and the volume goes up and down and slows down the cpu and then mutes. Its been doing it for about a month now and it's recently been getting worse and worse. I thought for the life of me I had gotten a virus somehow and I was screwed (as this computer happens to be my business computer). Well i must say. The internet must be putting all kinds of people out of buiness lately.
> Never for the life of me would i have figured something like this out on my own. I literally googled my problem and had 1500 hits. I found some techs who solved my problem in no time. I pulled apart my computer and dissasembled the keyboard, and found that the quicklaunch buttons ribbon had become unseated from the socket. I used a pair of needlenose pliars to reseat and...... Problem solved.
> I also used the internet so break down my Xbox 360 down to the motherboard and repair the three red rings by replacing the thermal paste on the cpu and gpu.
> And I have no training whatsoever... poor computer repair guys.


I am impressed..very impressed.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 1, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I am impressed..very impressed.


 well thanks


----------



## blueybong (Nov 2, 2009)

Bro ~ check out what the mail lady just dropped off 

Edit: I noticed that it has an arm strap on the main unit. Is this so you don't drop it after the 1st hit


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 2, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Bro ~ check out what the mail lady just dropped off
> 
> Edit: I noticed that it has an arm strap on the main unit. Is this so you don't drop it after the 1st hit


WOOHOO!!! you must be psyched! And soooo stoned by now. 

Hope ya like it buddy!

lol I don't even screw with the mouthpiece anymore. last time I did, I woke up on the floor...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Nov 2, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Bro ~ check out what the mail lady just dropped off
> 
> Edit: I noticed that it has an arm strap on the main unit. Is this so you don't drop it after the 1st hit


I've used one of those before! That thing kicked my ass!

Funny thing about that time... my roommate at the time says we're going to his buddy's house out in bum-fuck-egypt. We're gonna get high.

We pull into the driveway and there is a county cruiser with a sticker on the back that reads "Narcotics Intervention." So I of course start to freak. Turns out it was his buddy's car. For work. But it's an elected position that he has and he doesn't give a damn about pot. Just the hard shit. He only vaporizes though. Never smokes.


----------



## vertise (Nov 2, 2009)

i want to grow 4 out of the 5 ghs looking foward to seeing the end results


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry dude, down to one. The White Rhino, the other seeds were bunk.

I do have to say though, since then I've germinated twice. 100% both times. I germinated 10 seeds, all ten popped, all ten are now two weeks old in pots. I germinated the white widow my buddy gave me. 4/4. All within 24 hrs. My methods weren't flawed. The seeds were crap. old...


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 2, 2009)

lol figures.... old seeds... damn those things.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 3, 2009)

Jonny ~ that Vaporizer kicks ass!!! I've been smoking this WW since April via Bluey and I always get a nice buzz with some body action.

Well after I took a few tokes off that inflatable bag, my head was a washed in a glow. No body at all and I had energy. Shit, I cooked, cleaned & went for a walk. Usually after I hit Bluey, I veg, but with Mr. V One full speed ahead!!!

So when it got close to bed time, I pulled out Bluey and my body felt great. Nite, nite!!

It's like I have two different strains of WW. I'm so gad I bought it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like your having fun over there with your new toy Blue, you lucky bastard  . Was wondering if its portable, does it hold a charge or do you have to plug it in?


----------



## blueybong (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea, it's portable and it runs of off 110V. I love those inflatable bags.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 3, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Yea, it's portable and it runs of off 110V. I love those inflatable bags.


yeah the bags are great, that's about all I do with it. two or three and I'm good fora long time


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 3, 2009)

glad to here your seeds popped


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 3, 2009)

yeppers. recleaning the system. Hoping my supplies come in tomorrow. Didn't say shipped so I'm crossing my fingers. Picked up some new airstones and a new thermometer, but the fucking screen is broke  
And I couldn't tell because it has a power button, so i gotta bring that back tomorrow. Also picked up some black airline tubing. Looks sweet.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 4, 2009)

Well.... Nothing came today, but my hopes are high for tomorrow. I got the UPS shipping email and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Maybe my seeds will come in at the same time


----------



## Roseman (Nov 5, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Well.... Nothing came today, but my hopes are high for tomorrow. I got the UPS shipping email and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Maybe my seeds will come in at the same time


 
I am suppsoed to get my new Advanced Nutrients today too.

I am going to order a couple of the new Water Pump Filter Bags today from SH, they just got in. I want to see if I could make one.


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 5, 2009)

Did you get all you packages 2day? How are you making out with the WW are they growing strong??


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 5, 2009)

capecodkid said:


> Did you get all you packages 2day? How are you making out with the WW are they growing strong??


yep got all my packages. seeds are doing great. two are out and open and the other two are a little slower but just out of the rockwool still with the seed on.

pics in a bit. I'm just getting the light together.


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice im glad every thing went smooth. Im happy that you got your light thats a nice early christmas present.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 5, 2009)

*Alright here's some pics of my new stuff...

Here's the light, I like how it has the socket built in the side. If it works well I'm going to get another and put it in a 90* angle over the mothers. I guess we'll see. oh, also got another digital timer. I'm cutting my light cycle back to 18/6 from 24/0 to see if it helps to keep the res temp down a bit. I think the light will help as well..
*


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 5, 2009)

*Here's a little update on the White Rhino - look at the stem on that thing...
*


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 5, 2009)

_*And my new DWC Bucket lids... 5.00 hard to beat.*_


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 5, 2009)

Good shit man!!! That is a nice light. I also like how they put the outlet so you can plug another sys into it. Looks good man i hope you get your res temp undercontrol. Is that your mother/veg room?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 5, 2009)

_*oh, and how could I forget, my white widow sprouts...*_


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 5, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> *Here's a little update on the White Rhino - look at the stem on that thing...*


 She looks good and strong.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 5, 2009)

_*and the new strains...

oh and they sent me power kush instead of LA woman... Just as well. I'm much happier with the kush 
*_


----------



## blueybong (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn Jonny ~ looks like things are lining up nicely! The WR is looking sweet and I like those lids/nets. And the WW have popped. Puff, puff, pass!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh yea, love those T-5's!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahhh, it's so nice. It just looks so much neater in there now. Less clutter without all the cfls's everywhere.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

[youtube]UmjXY1BDMEA[/youtube]

[youtube]jiWB6S4YfOM[/youtube]


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

Roseman said:


> I am suppsoed to get my new Advanced Nutrients today too.
> 
> I am going to order a couple of the new Water Pump Filter Bags today from SH, they just got in. I want to see if I could make one.


I can't wait to see how those work out for ya Rose. I've been thinking about switching it up when I get to Flower, I'm low on flowering nutes. I was thinking either AN or Humbolt. Heard a lot of good on both. I need to order some of those bags myself. Excellent idea. Seems like Martin is certainly listening to you. Helps he's in a MMJ friendly state. That's awesome.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

_*Took the day off today to Work on the Grow Room*_, _*gotta figure out how to fit everyting on the Table...*_ _*shouldn't be too hard. See, as long as I make easily reached goals, I don't feel bad getting obliterated before I start *_


----------



## Roseman (Nov 6, 2009)

Smoke a fat one first.

You might not get as much accomplished, but you won't care or worry about it either.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Smoke a fat one first.
> 
> You might not get as much accomplished, but you won't care or worry about it either.



and in that lies the beauty my friend


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice JonnyB! Your getting it all hooked-up. That WR is stout, I like it! Greenhouse seeds, I'm so jealous. I originally wanted their WW seeds, but they won't deal with the US. I never had that kind of kush but, a friend grew Master Kush once. It was really good! Now you got me wanting to go shopping lol.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

Get your greenhouse seeds from The Attitude


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 6, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Get your greenhouse seeds from The Attitude


Thanks, I'll check them out! Do they have good stealth shipping?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr. Homegrown said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out! Do they have good stealth shipping?


gotten all my packages in six days... including sat and sunday. 4 business days.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

_*Alright... So. Moving on to phase two. I'm not giving up on the BP system you guys. I have two non fem ww in there now. Putting two fem trainwreck and two fem Northern lights in with them. 
So I guess we'll settle on a 3 Strain Grow in the BP but 4 Overall with the Rhino. soooo.... Cut me some slack*_ 

_*notice one of the greenhouse seeds - the trainwreck sunk right when it went into the water..... ::shakes head::*_


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 6, 2009)

is that bad,if the seed sinks? ivenever done mine that way . your new light looks cool glad u ot some seeds goin


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

[youtube]ufcN6l6Y4TU[/youtube]


----------



## Roseman (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel like I am watching an airplane taxi down the run way, preparing to take off.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe it's a good sign if the seed sinks(no air pockets). The ones that float usually don't germinate.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2009)

blueybong said:


> I believe it's a good sign if the seed sinks(no air pockets). The ones that float usually don't germinate.


see I've always noticed the opposite...


----------



## blueybong (Nov 6, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> see I've always noticed the opposite...


I read it here on RIU, but we all know not to totally trust the written word here 

I found this:

 Typically, bad seeds sink and good ones float, but there are exceptions, so don&#8217;t eliminate any seed right away.

http://growguide.tripod.com/guide1.htm
 
I'm learning!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 7, 2009)

Jonny ~ I forgot to ask if any heat comes from those T-5's? And how close above the plants can it be, ie 2", 3", etc?

Thanks!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the 6500k spectrum keeps the heat down a bit. 2300 being warmer.
mines about 2 inches from the top of my white rhino and about 4 over the sprouts in the BP system


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 7, 2009)

YOYOYO! JONN! Whats up! Sorry I haveint been by in a while! Nice setup you got going! So your germing the new seeds : ) I cant wait!

I havint looked back yet to see if you posted pics of your WR yet but im going to, Hows she doing?




Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

Doin good Dac, very squat plant. But growing very healthy nontheless. Funny I called it. The one seed that sunk is the only one that didn't pop. Hopefully it will over the course of the day.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Nov 8, 2009)

hows the babies?!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

skunkman98536 said:


> hows the babies?!


doin their thing man  Catching some sun, having a drink... Chillin.... Its always summer for my baby's  no wonder I spend so much time in there.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 8, 2009)

hey jonny just dropin n c whats going on. lol. they think there at the beach or something


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I did a res change today on both the bubbleponic system and the waterfarm. I went to full dose nutes and supplements on the white rhino in the waterfarm. That flourescent t-5 setup is sooo nice. I can just lift one side up and the plants on the left are still getting nice close light and I still have plenty of room to do what i need to do. The waterfarm is nice and easy to change. i just unplug the airline that runs the dripper, let it drain for a min. Then lift it right out andput it into a bucket that's pHed to 5.8 with ther recommended dose of clearex. Then I plug back in the airline and it drips the clearex through the hydroton while I'm cleaning everything out.
Then I clean out the res with soap and water, rinse it well, fill it back up, mix in the full strength soup. pH it and I'm good to go. undo the line, pull the bucket put it back in the res and Voila! easy as pie...

speaking of pie...


Anyways here some pics.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry meant to upload this seed pic

like I said... the one that sunk I knew would be a problem...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice, starting out the new week fresh, the plants will enjoy that i am sure!!

How tall was that one plant in flowering when you put her in ??

Whats your humidity and temp range from lights on to lights off ??


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

ha she's only like 15 inches or so


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorta just testing out the flowering room, fixing this and that before I stuff it full of plants.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 8, 2009)

Same over here man funny you said that, Been switch fans around, filters different areas, made a diy ac (didnt really work hahha) blablabla trying to get this room perfect or almost perfect before i start another grow,allot of dam work for only a 2x2 area. I was so happy last grow until the plants got to big and the temps to hot, messed up all my work. Not going to let that happen agian well going to try and not let it happen agian


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

thats it man... You see my new setup?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> thats it man... You see my new setup?









This one right, looks like you have some room to play with in there , going to be nice to see it full of flowers!!! 

Few things i could see:

Might want to try and get that mylar tight for better light reflection, and the ballast can get hot might wnat to see if you can put it on a shelf near the outake air. 

Shit man if you can try and make a youtube video!!! Its fun to watch a video of the rooms/grows somthing different then just the pics. I will be looking into getting a youtube account so i can do that my next grow!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice AC unit setup man  was wondering about the water drip then the buckets right there perfect. Cheaper then the portable ones to and i have a few of them dont work near as good as the window units.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 8, 2009)

nice grow room man u bn holdn back on us lol.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice & Clean! 

I like!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> This one right, looks like you have some room to play with in there , going to be nice to see it full of flowers!!!
> 
> Few things i could see:
> 
> Might want to try and get that mylar tight for better light reflection, and the ballast can get hot might wnat to see if you can put it on a shelf near the outake air. *I'm replacing the mylar with pandafilm, and I'm not too worried about reflectivity. I am running the 1000w. And as far as Temps go I can keep the air temp at 60* if I wanted. But I keep her right around 72-75*


*Oh and here* - *room fulla buds... not bad for One 8-gallon tub eh?*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> *I'm replacing the mylar with pandafilm, and I'm not too worried about reflectivity. I am running the 1000w. And as far as Temps go I can keep the air temp at 60* if I wanted. But I keep her right around 72-75 *


Dam man that AC does pay off!!!!!! I have been trying to control my temps for awhile now wish i could throw one of those in there , 

Panda film i heard works great allot easier to install and keep looking good then the mylar. I got my self a big roll of the mylar once i use it all up i am switching over to the panda.

Looking forward to the room full agian man. Sounds like you have the room Dialed in.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope so... Been quite the learning experience over the last year man....


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 9, 2009)

lol every days a learning experience . tried to give u some rep but gotta pass it around i really like your flowering room!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 10, 2009)

YOYOYO! JONN! Whats up! Sorry I havint been on lately! Hows it going!? Hows the WR Girl?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 11, 2009)

Doin good man... Yeah CoD mw2 came out couple days ago and I haven't left my couch for 2 days Bong in hand

Anyone who wants to play PM me with your X-Box name


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 11, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> lol every days a learning experience . tried to give u some rep but gotta pass it around i really like your flowering room!!


well thanks bud


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 11, 2009)

fingers getn sore yet? i play madden 08 but not on line hows the ladies doing?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 11, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> fingers getn sore yet? i play madden 08 but not on line hows the ladies doing?


callous on my thumb 

up past level 31 already... I love cod


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 11, 2009)

So, I gave in and bought a Res chiller I'm gonna need it at some point. It's rated for 24 gal. so i think it should handle six quite nicely 

Check it out


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 11, 2009)

Due in next tuesday


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 11, 2009)

very nice !!!!


Were your res temps getting high ??

how much is it running you?


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 11, 2009)

damn that its awesome man.. where can i get one


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 11, 2009)

Good shit man !!! That should take care of your problem. Hows every thing going? The new CodMw2 is sick. I cant wait to get a new box.


Check out the new pics im def getting fem seeds next time.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 12, 2009)

High - TECH, huh, Jonny?

What did it cost you?


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 12, 2009)

JonnyB how many watts does that chiller use


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 12, 2009)

thats gunna b cooool bro "pun intnded"


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

$250 next decent cheapest one was over $400. Shipped same day I ordered it. I got it from these guys AquaEuroUSA Mighty Pro CL Series Aquarium Chiller


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

Res temps keep creeping up no matter what i do. It was either buy a new freezer for the basement to keep my water bottles in... or buy this thing  I made the cheaper choice.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> JonnyB how many watts does that chiller use


85 watts


----------



## Roseman (Nov 12, 2009)

wht did it costs?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

$250, but it's for up to 24 gallons. I'm switching the Femmed plants into 3 or 4 DWC Buckets connected by 1/2" tubing run into a 12 gallon Res. That will probably be where it stays after. Wanna see how much it helps.


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 12, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> 85 watts


damn that dont sound bad. i thought they used more


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 12, 2009)

its worth in my opinion. just the peace of mind is worth 250$


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 12, 2009)

just c n wats going on lol got any pics of the ladies lol?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll have pics on Sunday when I do my Res change.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> its worth in my opinion. just the peace of mind is worth 250$


Exactly... If you had any idea how many water bottles I've toted up and down the stairs for the last 12 months....


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 12, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> I'll have pics on Sunday when I do my Res change.


you lazy bastard... lol. joking ofcourse.. cant wait jonny... btw, I owe a lot of my success with my grow to you man... THANKS ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 12, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Exactly... If you had any idea how many water bottles I've toted up and down the stairs for the last 12 months....


IM doing that right now lol


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 12, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> you lazy bastard... lol. joking ofcourse.. cant wait jonny... btw, I owe a lot owe my success with my grow to you man... THANKS ONCE AGAIN!


Well thank you brother, It's really nice to hear that 

Anything I can do...


----------



## blueybong (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a fair price considering the benefits to your plants.

Good Luck Bro!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

blueybong said:


> That's a fair price considering the benefits to your plants.
> 
> Good Luck Bro!


Thanks bluey and everyone who commented. I will be sure to post details of how it works.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonny ~ from your experience, how cold do you allow your plants to get while flowering during the "lights-off" period?

We're getting down into the low 50's, Brrrrrr lol, and I've been turning off the intake fan @ night. So I thought I'd ask a true Northerner.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Jonny ~ from your experience, how cold do you allow your plants to get while flowering during the "lights-off" period?
> 
> We're getting down into the low 50's, Brrrrrr lol, and I've been turning off the intake fan @ night. So I thought I'd ask a true Northerner.


Inside my plants got down to around 60* last grow but not really any lower than that. The white Demon has purple pheno's and even at 60* it turned purple on me towards the end of flowering.
When I grew outside I would cut around the week of the first frost, so I'm sure the plants were getting a 40* or so night temp. Still bulked up. So, I don't know. But again, since your inside I'd try to keep em up around the mid fifties at the lowest. Anyway to rig up some kinda thermostat hooked up to a small space heater of some sort when it gets really cold out?


----------



## blueybong (Nov 13, 2009)

It hasn't gotten below 60 inside the tent, yet lol.

If it's 60 or above outside, I leave the fan on. Below 60, I turn it off. Below 50, I plug the intake port, shutting off the outside air completely and open the lower flaps of the tent to get more room air.

Thanks!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

blueybong said:


> It hasn't gotten below 60 inside the tent, yet lol.
> 
> If it's 60 or above outside, I leave the fan on. Below 60, I turn it off. Below 50, I plug the intake port, shutting off the outside air completely and open the lower flaps of the tent to get more room air.
> 
> Thanks!!


Sounds like you got it all worked out then brother


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright....  

I guess I could do an update.

We'll Start with the White Rhino

Look at the stalk and the undergrowth on the thing.

I swear it's as thick as a Sharpie...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

It's already up to 7 nodes, but their so tight, I can't even get scissors in there yet 

I did trim the two lowest nodes off already. You have to in these systems to avoid mold issues. If you don't, they get mold and fall off anyways.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 13, 2009)

Love that stalk! The color is spot-on and the leaves look so healthy.

The waterfarm seems to work well.

I can see one of your new seedlings in the SH system. When are you posting those pics?


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 13, 2009)

she looks good jonny about the nodes is it good for them too b tight ? i stenched mine some just too make the plants a little taller lol


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 13, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Alright....
> 
> I guess I could do an update.
> 
> ...


 The rhino is looking damn good man. When do plan on flowering it?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice man, Short and bushy you will not have problems with hieght on this one . 

From the top it looks like lettuce huge pretty green fan leaves, plants in heaven!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Love that stalk! The color is spot-on and the leaves look so healthy.
> 
> The waterfarm seems to work well.
> 
> I can see one of your new seedlings in the SH system. When are you posting those pics?



there ya go, sorry, wife was yelling at me to help clean up the house


----------



## blueybong (Nov 13, 2009)

Rub-a-dub-dub; 5 in the tub


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2009)

Ugh! JONN! The WR is looking Fantastic! Super healthy and Very tight nodes! Mine were the same way! How old is the WR?

Very Nice on the 5 In the bucket! They look very healthy! When did they sprout? They only look about a day or 2 old?

Anyway,Overall looking good! Ill be on later, Im off to work now!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## Roseman (Nov 13, 2009)

Hy, Jonny, bump up your Advanced BP thread sometimes.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

ehh. no interest. don't wanna be the only one posting there  look needy


----------



## Roseman (Nov 13, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> ehh. no interest. don't wanna be the only one posting there  look needy


 
yea, I guess so, I think that thread was only started to get away from Peterman.

Wonder if he ever got a clue?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

Roseman said:


> yea, I guess so, I think that thread was only started to get away from Peterman.
> 
> Wonder if he ever got a clue?


ha, yeah, I barely even post in the SHB thread anymore.

I think he got a harvest didn't he?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh and Plus rep for all you guys who've been hanging around. Your all good people...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 13, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Ugh! JONN! The WR is looking Fantastic! Super healthy and Very tight nodes! Mine were the same way! How old is the WR?
> 
> Very Nice on the 5 In the bucket! They look very healthy! When did they sprout? They only look about a day or 2 old?
> 
> ...


Almost as old as yours. It was a runt


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 13, 2009)

ahh I see,I thought ours were round about the same age. She is a bit of a runt but healthy as hell!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the rep jonnyb.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 14, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> Thanks for the rep jonnyb.


Ditto!!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 14, 2009)

Babys aww there so cute at this stage, Really like the names you picked out should be a nice family that gets allong good together.

Was wondering is this a stealth op or just a setup you have not trying to hide?

Being nosie have we seen what you have going on behind them ?? JW dont remeber going to check back in the thread.

Doing a great job JonnyB learningtheways (lmao i believe thats someones name anyways) keep it up looking forward to this new one and the bitching new flowering room full, up and running.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 14, 2009)

hey jonny the roots on my plants were yellow and white they have started turning brown is that normal or should i change res solution and add some hydrogen p.? dac said they should b ok what do u think?


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry bro your sdlings look like there off to a great start !!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 14, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> hey jonny the roots on my plants were yellow and white they have started turning brown is that normal or should i change res solution and add some hydrogen p.? dac said they should b ok what do u think?


what are you using for nutes?


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 14, 2009)

dyna grow and bloom i put bloom n with the grow . on tuesday . and today the tank had some gritty brown stuff on the side i just cleaned the tank put new water and added my full grow with mabe 1/4 stengh bloom then phed its about 6


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 14, 2009)

Hay JonnyB, plants are looking good! I like your idea on the chiller. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr. Homegrown said:


> Hay JonnyB, plants are looking good! I like your idea on the chiller. Thanks for posting the info.


no problem buddy


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 14, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> no problem buddy


I tried to give ya some rep but it says I gotta spread it around more. What's with that...I think it shouldn't matter if ya wrote a book, share some knowledge, or just pass on some useful info you should be able to get credit for contributing it, if it is valid and not bs. I'm still learning it lol.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 14, 2009)

Well,,you're off and running!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 14, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Well,,you're off and running!


yeah, got some decent seeds and away we go


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder what differences you'll see... I got 2 different strains growing right next to each other i cant tell them apart


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 14, 2009)

hell yeah to your post about mw2 JONN!, its amazing  i been the same way, havnt left since i got it haha!, im already lvl 44! cod does rape  and ya the babies are looking good too  keep it up!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 15, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> hell yeah to your post about mw2 JONN!, its amazing  i been the same way, havnt left since i got it haha!, im already lvl 44! cod does rape  and ya the babies are looking good too  keep it up!


ha,me too. lvl 44


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 15, 2009)

your kidding, deleted my whole Journal.... Awesome... Thanks RIU


----------



## Roseman (Nov 15, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> your kidding, deleted my whole Journal.... Awesome... Thanks RIU


Huh???

whatcha talkin bout?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 15, 2009)

All my inlaid pics throughout the journal were deleted, now there's just attachments.


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 15, 2009)

oh shit, sorry to hear that JONN :S


EDIT: did you ever get my message on the xbox name thing?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 15, 2009)

oh yeah sorry,


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 15, 2009)

naw its alright! haha, i was just checking


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 15, 2009)

So Whats the verdict damnit! JONN Whats your S/N on MW2!?!?! Me and DLC are on that shit for a few hours a day! lol! 



Laters
DaCDaC89 (<---On Xbox)


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 16, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> So Whats the verdict damnit! JONN Whats your S/N on MW2!?!?! Me and DLC are on that shit for a few hours a day! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man I'm

" HittingTheJoint " on Live


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 16, 2009)

[youtube]DnLxFkWv5SM[/youtube]


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol! at that video, no shit! people tossing random nades all over the place, such bs! on cod4 once, some guy cooked and threw one across the map and it killed me on the other side of a wall... i was trippin balls when he did that.. was so bs haha, i support no gernade spam!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 16, 2009)

Jonny ~ many others are experiencing what you have, as far as photos & journals being deleted:
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=272360


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 16, 2009)

man that game does look good thats for sure.. waiting on my quadcore... my gaming rig got FRIED...sux


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 16, 2009)

oh well, what can ya do right? Smoke a bone and move along I say. Ain't gonna put a frown on my face


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

So... The chiller is suppose to arrive today! I can't wait.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]DIEvHCyb4Ms[/youtube]


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 17, 2009)

fuck yah man, i wanna see a lot of pics..lol. but, seriously, give us one of it hooked up.. this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Makes me feel like a kid agian waiting for santa or somthing when i have the fedex or ups guy dropping somthing off,..... whens he going to get here how big is the box is he going to be a jolly old man  . 

Good song 4 wakenbake


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 17, 2009)

bet your getn exited jonny thatll keep you busy for a while lol. my threads messed up cant log n to it oh well


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

Weird huh ?.?.? sites been acting real strange lately.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea it was tripping out on me was thinking the capital hackers where at it but then i have seen RIU deleting alot of pics lateley and they even changed the layout of the first home page took some stuff out so i am guessing well i dont know shit about computers really but they are getting to many new members joining up and not enough space for everyone.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah real weird, wonder if i should start new thread, kinda nervous with the sticky mango thing lol.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 17, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> yeah real weird, wonder if i should start new thread, kinda nervous with the sticky mango thing lol.


 
Number of Visitors and Posts numbers are way down low.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

So... the chiller came in. But dumbass me misread the Specs and I realize now that I need a separate water pump to pump the water through the chiller. only 160 gph min so... I don't need a huge one. I'm going with a 250gph or so. We'll see what they have.



So... Off to the Aquarium Supply store an hour away... Their the ONLY ones who sell water pumps this time off the year. I'm sure home depot does, but that's an hour and twenty min away.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 17, 2009)

dam its always something lol better take a hooter for the trip


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

They didn't have anything from 200-300 gph. The closest thing was 180gph and $40! I got a 220 gph from NEHydro.com for $25 including shipping. Hopefully it'll be here by friday.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

your on top of it, only way to get things done.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 17, 2009)

sounds like the ducks r coming together lol. hey my sigs working again


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

Alright, Here's a pic of the chiller and lines. All ready to go as soon as I get my pump. Got some new spade hole cutters. Can't wait to _*CHILL

*_


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice cop on the pump. I need more bubbles in mine but funds are all spent for this grow. Next grow will be decked out : ) 
Ask DLC we got all kinds of shit planned for the next grow!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2009)

Whats the chiller for? To chill the RES's? I thought they were suppose to be room temp?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh and check this out... I got bored, so I LST'd and fimmed and trimmed and I'm making a pot banzai. hehe


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL! Nice. Thats very ninja of you JONN!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

And here's the


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Whats the chiller for? To chill the RES's? I thought they were suppose to be room temp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mines been up around 75* way too hot. should be closer to around 65*


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2009)

Wooo! The Rhino is looking stupid healthy! Im in love with this strain!

You just topped her a week ago didint you?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine is cool to the touch. I havint temped it yet though.


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Wooo! The Rhino is looking stupid healthy! Im in love with this strain!
> 
> You just topped her a week ago didint you?
> 
> ...


Yeah, slow, but fuckin Healthy! I can't wait to taste it... three more months or so.... After cloning and rooting and vegging and flowering...
Yes, topped her last Thursday.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you going to mother the Rhino? Im jumping off here to get on MW2, You should get on!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah I think I will...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Plants are looking great, they have some thick trunks on them already. I only played counterstrike lmao and that was like shit 8 years ago was a fun game to play, i have playstation2 cant join the xbox club


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah JONN! those are looking stupidly healthy  goodjob


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 17, 2009)

aw hulk, playstation is... well in my opinion its horrible haha, you should sell that thing at like gamestop and trade it in or something, for an xbox, xbox is the way to go


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup Xbox360 Arcade. Cheap and fun as hell.



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## Roseman (Nov 18, 2009)

What nutes will you use?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 18, 2009)

Roseman said:


> What nutes will you use?


Right now I'm using the FloraNova Grow and Bloom. Think after this grow I might switch it up. Check out AN or Humbolt brands.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2009)

The Ionic Grow and Bloom is pH buffered like your flora. The guy at the hydro shop showed me these two. I picked Ionic sheerly because of price reasons. But Im very happy with it!




Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 18, 2009)

_*Alright, here's my little cloning Lesson using a basic misting aerocloner, as promised.*_

This is the Stealth Hydro Model - The Mistic cloner. 







*First Off *

_*The tools*_






*Clorox wipes or lysol for sterilization
A cup of water pHed to 5.8-6.2
Superthrive
Clonex Cloning Gel
A Cutting tool
A pH pen
And some weed to smoke...*

*The cut*







_*First off sterilize everything. The cup of water, the cloner, the neoprene sleeves, the scissors and the knife. Make your cut flush to the trunk because that makes it easier and less stressful for the plant to heal. Use a sharp straight razor or very sharp scissors. Make the cut at a 45* angle, then immediately put it under water, then cut it again under water about a 1/2 inch higher then the original cut also at an angle. This will eliminate any air embolisms. Dip in the cloning gel and insert into neoprene sleeve.*_ _*Repeat as necessary*_.







Pop them back in the cloner and Boom! Your all set 



_*The Rooting Envirement*_

_*This is probably the most important part of the cloning process. You want a near 100% humidity around the roots and leaves of the plant while still supplying small amounts of fresh air. I've found the plants experience the least amount of stress if I cover them with a dome. 







The humidity of my Veg room where my clones will be staying is around 45%-55% humidity at all times. Which is good for veg,but not great for clones. So I pull apart a pen and put the pen through the sleeve up into the dome. Supplying moisture to the clones on the upper side of the reservoir. I also rest it on the other sleeves so there is a 1/4 inch gap or so around the clones so they can get a bit of fresh air as well.*_

_*Give them a good foliar spray and pop on the Dome*_. _*Your going to want to spray them 2-3 times a day for at least the first couple days.*_ _*After that back off from misting a bit to force them to push roots searching for water. If you notice any yellowing of the leaves this is the time it will most likely happen.*_







*After about thirty min or so... Near 100% humidity...*







*
Now I play the waiting Game*


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow. +Rep If I Could!!! 

Very Nice! Love the pics and the detailed instructions!

Thanks JONN!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 18, 2009)

*Ha wow that was quick...* 

*You see what i was talkin about now?

Oh and My Rhino is officially a - Mother -
*


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup yup, Love the fog! 

Thats a sexy ass cloner. You should sell them : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 18, 2009)

Yo Jonn Ima jump on some MW2 and light a bowl. You should join me : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 18, 2009)

_*I think I Will...*_


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 19, 2009)

nice set up on the cloner jonny would it work using the bubbler and covering it with a dome ?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, I've cloned directly into Bubbleponic systems before and it works great. You barely see any stress (yellowing of leaves) at all.

And I didn't even use the dome on that -


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 19, 2009)

cool, thanks jonny the bubbler is very useful.


----------



## maxi (Nov 19, 2009)

i wanna lick those crystals off ^.^


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 19, 2009)

Damn Maxi thats kinky. But we were all thinking it... lol!




Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 19, 2009)

good god JONN, thats... freaking amazing haha, im like speachless. its beautiful  great guide  fantastic job! and yeah, i see that fogger you were telling us about  it looks neat! love it  keep up the good work!  i gave you rep for the guide too  you deserved it majorly!


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 19, 2009)

maybe tomorrow we'll see the chiller in action right?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> maybe tomorrow we'll see the chiller in action right?


I got the shipping notice today. I get ups next day from these guys but the pump was so light I had it sent priority. I would assume I get it tomorrow. If not def Sat.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> good god JONN, thats... freaking amazing haha, im like speachless. its beautiful  great guide  fantastic job! and yeah, i see that fogger you were telling us about  it looks neat! love it  keep up the good work!  i gave you rep for the guide too  you deserved it majorly!


thanks bud


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

[youtube]zq-WF5XKgOw[/youtube]


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 19, 2009)

lol, nice vid. too bad i cant give anymore rep to you.. you always do a good job.. so excited to see what the chiller does.. as my water temps are 65-70... hardly ideal... the second I see your shit work, is the second i order one...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> lol, nice vid. too bad i cant give anymore rep to you.. you always do a good job.. so excited to see what the chiller does.. as my water temps are 65-70... hardly ideal... the second I see your shit work, is the second i order one...


I would be fine with 65* it's when it creeps up towards 78* that I get worried.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoa. Kickass song! love it! Who sings that?



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

Potluck - Marijuana 101


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 20, 2009)

what up jonny? getn exited about the chiller? hows the clones? iv bn passn rep around but still wont let me rep u lol.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

I know theres hardly anyone around to rep anymore


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 20, 2009)

where did everybody go?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

no idea bro..


----------



## Roseman (Nov 20, 2009)

The entire site has half the visitors it normally has.

A couple of other sites are really bad mouthing RIU this week too.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

Roseman said:


> The entire site has half the visitors it normally has.
> 
> A couple of other sites are really bad mouthing RIU this week too.


probably threads from people coming off this site. I haven't been too impressed lately myself. I can say this place has been going downhill rather steadily since I joined over a year ago. The only threads that aren't simply childish bickering and thankless sarcasm are the ones your visiting right now. There's a couple but 75% of them are crap now. Bout to find a new place to chill....


----------



## Roseman (Nov 20, 2009)

This place is really different lately, and I try to stay out of Politics and Spirituality threads. This site stays under attack from haters and trolls and bashers.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

Its truly unrelentless... Keep in touch brother. Whatever you do.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

idk if your going to find a better site then this, i mean if you guys really let what go's on here effect you, then im not too sure what else to say


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3420144]idk if your going to find a better site then this, i mean if you guys really let what go's on here effect you, then im not too sure what else to say[/QUOTE]

I spend a lot of time on the computer all day man. When i first started coming to this site, people were nice, helpful and friendly for the most part. Lately, all I see is people who I KNOW haven't even finished ONE grow, telling other people their grow is garbage, their a loser and an idiot and so forth. 

That just makes me sad. I apologize for my empathy, but I can't help it. I don't like being in the company of assholes, because whether I say something rude or not I'm assumed an asshole. People just need to chill. Pre-madonnas everywhere... I just don't even like coming here anymore. There's nothing new posted except by the same pessimistic people. And I'd prefer it to be the more positive place riu was when i was first introduced to it. You don't have to say anything... I don't let other peoples words shape my decisions. I draw my own conclusions.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I noticed the site going downhill but it has before. People get to caught up in the politics and fighting. Thats why we all hang out in each others thread because were all chilled : )


I dont think Ill find another place to chill because ive seen the site go downhill before and come right back. Just as long as there are a few cool guys here to chill with, Im cool. 



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

And that's where it's at buddy. And THANK YOU for proving me wrong. A positive note is always appreciated brother. I coulda sworn I was gonna get gunned down and picked apart for that last paragraph...


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

lol! Well if the immature bitches that start drama hung out in here then you might have. Thank god for the pros sticking to each others threads : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

LoL wanna go bash some some people with riot shields later...


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL! So much fun! BUT I must head into work soon. But I dont have a long shift today. Ill be out by 8-9ish. Then hopefully MW2 for a while tonight : )

Well Off to work now, See ya laters : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> I spend a lot of time on the computer all day man. When i first started coming to this site, people were nice, helpful and friendly for the most part. Lately, all I see is people who I KNOW haven't even finished ONE grow, telling other people their grow is garbage, their a loser and an idiot and so forth.
> 
> That just makes me sad. I apologize for my empathy, but I can't help it. I don't like being in the company of assholes, because whether I say something rude or not I'm assumed an asshole. People just need to chill. Pre-madonnas everywhere... I just don't even like coming here anymore. There's nothing new posted except by the same pessimistic people. And I'd prefer it to be the more positive place riu was when i was first introduced to it. You don't have to say anything... I don't let other peoples words shape my decisions. I draw my own conclusions.


I feel ya man, i kinda feel the same way, but then i start to think of all the helpful things i have gained from this website, and i would hate to see people like us leaving, you Roseman and anyone else who has been here for a while is what RIU is all about, were the originals i guess you can say, and if enough of us leave, the heart of RIU leaves as well


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

Very true....


----------



## blueybong (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm still hanging even thou I had my thread deleted. Too many good ppl to turn away from. Plus I owe much to RIU & the internet, without both, I'd never would have grown any pot inside.

As far as those who like to "name call", I just walk on!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

your thread got deleted??


----------



## blueybong (Nov 20, 2009)

I asked RIU to delete it after reading about that kid from Jax. I live in FL and don't need those paramilitary assholes knocking at my door.

I was told that RIU was out of Canada, but then I found out the server is out of CA.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 20, 2009)

oh ok yea i heard about that, 3 people already got caught, tho the closed the thread about it 


(srry for the hijacc)


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 20, 2009)

hey jonny gotta question 4 ya what do u think of the lowryder x ak48 auto ?


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> I spend a lot of time on the computer all day man. When i first started coming to this site, people were nice, helpful and friendly for the most part. Lately, all I see is people who I KNOW haven't even finished ONE grow, telling other people their grow is garbage, their a loser and an idiot and so forth.
> 
> That just makes me sad. I apologize for my empathy, but I can't help it. I don't like being in the company of assholes, because whether I say something rude or not I'm assumed an asshole. People just need to chill. Pre-madonnas everywhere... I just don't even like coming here anymore. There's nothing new posted except by the same pessimistic people. And I'd prefer it to be the more positive place riu was when i was first introduced to it. You don't have to say anything... I don't let other peoples words shape my decisions. I draw my own conclusions.


 yeah, EXACTLY, ive posted on peoples threads before, just telling them what iknow, and its only on peoples threads, of things i do know haha, and not saying i know alot. cause i dont  but, when i do, then they get all snappy, and are like BITCH YOU DONT KNOW SHIT. and etc etc, then im just left thinking... then why the hell did you post for help then? and just.. blah blah. bunch of bullshit i say haha, just a bunch of know it alls coming here mostly but yeah, im with Dac, i dont think id ever leave RIU, its taught me alot of shit  great site with or without the assholes


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

very very true


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

i think Dacs getting off work soon, or i think he should be now.. haha, you should get on xbox with us in a little, me or him will let you know when we're getting on


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

ew, double post haha


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

on right now. Tried Iniviting ya


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

oh, my bad haha,ijust jumped off rigght now, eating atm  then ill jump back on


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya it is. So Im home from work : ) its 930. Xbox around 10ish? 

SHIELD BASHING GOODNESS! Ya!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

haha good timing.  and yeah 10 sounds good to me


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL! I didint even know yall had posted that! I was typing! 



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

funny how the stoned mind thinks...


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

haha no shit! and yeah it was weird,


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish there was a way to explain being stoned to a person that has never smoked!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

lol! yeah, like me


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> I wish there was a way to explain being stoned to a person that has never smoked!
> 
> 
> Laters
> DaCDaC


just sneak em some brownies. Or put it in something they wouldn't expect. Like use bud butter and make em mac an cheese... MMMM mac an cheese// I'll be right back/


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

lol! ill take a bowl!


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

lol! the first few times I smoked I didint like it at all! But I was a pusher and product had to be tested! ha.

Just grew to like it after a while. I used to get sick as a dog though!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 20, 2009)

I lfell in love from the first toke...


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

lol! born smoker eh JONN!?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

Will be getting on 360 in about 10-15!

See yall there!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

alright  ill be on at like 10:15


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 20, 2009)

and yay, just a random post for a rank up, thought id do it here 


EDIT: hell yeah, 420 time bitches


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol! Nice! Congrads!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 21, 2009)

haha ty  420 time ftw


EDIT: and i just told rage at 1:40 id be on at 2:00, and its 2... o well fuck it haha.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 21, 2009)

lol! good game on MW2! Love the new Ghost class setup!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah totally, they rape  and o shit! was just watching an apache, help out ground crews in iraq, getting hit by motar or how ever its spelt, and sniper fire, and the guys in the apache are like, do you want us to hit em with the 30mm or the hellfire missle? and the guys are like "I DONT FUCKING CARE EVERYTHING YOU GOT, JUST KILL THOSE SAND NIGGERS" haha. fun stuff


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fb8dc45773 

there we go, my last post, dont mean to hijack or spam JONN, sorry  great video though  love watching ac130's on mw2 and in iraq


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 21, 2009)

sucks waitin on the damn mail, doesn't it jonny b?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

errr.. Yeah I'm really really hoping it comes today. If not its gonna be Monday when it gets here and I would of def took the time to get it around here if that was the case. If I knew it was going to be a week.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

Course I'm here watching the kids myself today too so it's not like I'm gonna get a chance to put it together anyways. although... there's always naptime...


----------



## blueybong (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a cool avatar there Jonny!! 

Are you Lollipopping that tree? LMSAO!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

hahaha, yes, bluey, yes I am.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 21, 2009)

That is nuts man...... do you trim trees for a living or testing some gear for a play day ??

Looks like allot of fun. Got stuck in a harnest like that before well i was setup, paintballing, told it was the best spot until you get every one under you shooting up and you cant run   still had fun though


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

I own a tree company... Climb almost every day.

Yeah, I built a little tree spot for paintball. It was like a fortress. I took three pieces of plywood and built a hexagon like Bowl around the tree with a hole in the bottom. Then I took a camo tarp and stapled it around it and cut little slots and holes around it just big enough for my barrell. And the tree was lollipopped so I couldn't be raided. So I'd just wear spikes when It started just run up the pole and into my little treehouse. Even brought a six pack and mp3player up with me a couple times. Just camp out above the flag... Some reason people always wanted to be on my team.
It was funny too cause when we switch sides theres no way for any of them to get up the tree


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 21, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> I own a tree company... Climb almost every day.
> 
> Yeah, I built a little tree spot for paintball. It was like a fortress. I took three pieces of plywood and built a hexagon like Bowl around the tree with a hole in the bottom. Then I took a camo tarp and stapled it around it and cut little slots and holes around it just big enough for my barrell. And the tree was lollipopped so I couldn't be raided. So I'd just wear spikes when It started just run up the pole and into my little treehouse. Even brought a six pack and mp3player up with me a couple times. Just camp out above the flag... Some reason people always wanted to be on my team.
> It was funny too cause when we switch sides theres no way for any of them to get up the tree


 
Now thats just wicked sick ...... good job on that. Can you just buy those spike shoes at any landscape maint. store ?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

Where I get my stuff


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 21, 2009)

haha, yeah that is a wicked plan, for paintball  i dont suprise them wanting to be on your team! haha. and damn, that tree climbing stuff is costly


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> haha, yeah that is a wicked plan, for paintball  i dont suprise them wanting to be on your team! haha. and damn, that tree climbing stuff is costly


I charge $1600.00 a day for climbing...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

So... Chiller installed and On we'll see how it does in an hour. Pics shortly...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

*So I drilled through my table to keep the lines short and the flow as high as possible. When the pump came in I almost lost it because it's a bit smaller than I thought and I figured there absolutely no way It would pump the water back up into the Res. But I suppose with a closed line system it doesn't take much. Nice and Neat....







Right down to the pump which is isolated and on the concrete floor for heat dispersal.







So I hooked up the lines and the instructions say to run water through the unit for 30 min. So I let it run for a 45min in a pHed bucket of water. Didn't include pics sorry. But then I shortened the lines and hooked it up to the system. Let it run for 20 min and checked the pH. Spot on at 5.8 so I doubt anything from the machining inside the chiller changed the water at all. It is meant for fish, which IMO are a bit more finicky than plants. Anyways Hooked it all up where it sits to check the flow. Flows perfect...







Put everything back together plugged it in and turned it on. According to the chiller the .99 stick on thermometer was spot on at 74 degrees. I set it for 63* and
I'll check it in an hour and see how quickly it cools the 
tank. Whaddaya think guys? comments welcome.







I like how it has the built in thermostat so if it gets too cool it has a heater as well and will bring the temp back up quickly to the desired level.

  



*


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

_*already down 3 degrees....*_


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 21, 2009)

Just plain out fucking amazing Jonn! 

Love the chiller! Im jealous! 

Great job +Rep If I could! 



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

Ahh thanks buddy. Thought it came out pretty good if I do say so myself...


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 21, 2009)

: ) Where did you buy your 400w HPS? (you have a 400w right?)



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> : ) Where did you buy your 400w HPS? (you have a 400w right?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1000w 

From these guys good prices on everything...


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 21, 2009)

Holy shit! Im thinking of copping a 400watter but I got 400 watts worth of CFLs in there right now, Same thing? 

But Ill only have 4 plants going at one time. So overkill for 4 plants?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Holy shit! Im thinking of copping a 400watter but I got 400 watts worth of CFLs in there right now, Same thing?
> 
> But Ill only have 4 plants going at one time. So overkill for 4 plants?
> 
> ...


Better light spectrum, more lumens per watt. I'll always suggest a HPS over cfl for flowering. But flouros do the work in veg, that's for sure.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 21, 2009)

hmm. Well Im seriously thinking of copping a 400wter for my next grow. Not to sure though.

Im worried about heat problems in my closet. It gets warm in there with CFLs. God only knows with a 400watter will bring the temps up to.

Well Im off to add water/nutes to the RESs, Be back later : )
These things drink so much water. Im not to sure if Hydro is worth It because of the price of growing. But they are stupidly healthy so thats why im inbetween hydro/soil.



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## Roseman (Nov 21, 2009)

Can it chill your beer too? LOL


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 21, 2009)

no shit roseman! haha, seems like it could. and Dac, yeah could probably walk in there and get a damn tan with that big ass HPS in there... and yeah JONN thats just amazing! im jealous too  great job!


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 21, 2009)

chiller looks cool bro.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 21, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> no shit roseman! haha, seems like it could. and Dac, yeah could probably walk in there and get a damn tan with that big ass HPS in there... and yeah JONN thats just amazing! im jealous too  great job!


Have you seen his grows? He can make a clone grow as big as a seed started plant.


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 21, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Have you seen his grows? He can make a clone grow as big as a seed started plant.


 yeah! JONN's a cloning machine, hes insane at cloning


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 21, 2009)

awww. come on guys...


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 21, 2009)

hey jonny just wondering do u now have 2 pumps inside the res for the the feeder tubes and 1 for the chiller ?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice and clean!!!!!!!!!!! great job!!!!

I might have to do the same thing dam res temps keep jumping up to 75

This thread just keeps getting better


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

Holding steady at 63*


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 22, 2009)

Hay JonnyB the chiller looks great. Just out of curiosity didn't you say you needed an inline pump for the system? Where is it at? Looked like in the pics the chiller went right to the tub. Sorry just trying to understand how it works. Great job!!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on that Chiller mod! Really nice job!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Bluey appreciate that.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 22, 2009)

You lucky bastard, 63 perfect plants are loving it!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> hey jonny just wondering do u now have 2 pumps inside the res for the the feeder tubes and 1 for the chiller ?


sorry social didn't even see this till now, I was pretty lit last night. Drinking that tequila....

Yes there two pumps One feeding the netcups and another feeding the intake for the chiller.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

Mr. Homegrown said:


> Hay JonnyB the chiller looks great. Just out of curiosity didn't you say you needed an inline pump for the system? Where is it at? Looked like in the pics the chiller went right to the tub. Sorry just trying to understand how it works. Great job!!


yep just a 200gph aquarium/fountain powerhead.Works great.


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 22, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> sorry social didn't even see this till now, I was pretty lit last night. Drinking that tequila....
> 
> Yes there two pumps One feeding the netcups and another feeding the intake for the chiller.


Ahh, i c your using a submersible pump I thought it was an inline. So are you anticipating problems with roots? Just because I am figuring you'll be leaving it going through the entire grow.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

Nope... Pump Filter Bag


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 22, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Nope... Pump Filter Bag


LOL, yep figured you'd be on it after all of Roseman's talk of them. Props to ya!! Got any updated pics yet?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll take some in a bit, gotta do a res change anyways.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 22, 2009)

Yo What up JONN! Looking forward to pics! Im accually going to take some of mine now : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 22, 2009)

alright, cant wait JONN


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

its cool did u get a hang over?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 23, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> its cool did u get a hang over?


just tired the next day. It was a night of partying after a week of taking care of the sick kids. Lucky we didn't get it. Nasty, swine flu. My kid had a temp of 104.5 for three days. Had 4 ice baths, constant popsicles and it finally came down. scary shit. Then he got an ear infection right at the end of the flu. been a long week for the poor kid.He's only two... 

ohboy,off tothe dump I go.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

that sux glad, everythings better. hey jonny uwanna take a look at thes pics n my thread ? im not sure if there nuts or bud sites lol. .


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 23, 2009)

damn JONNYB. sorry to hear about your yung one. its scary when a child that yung has a temp that high. hope he feels better


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 23, 2009)

he sounds like a little tropper,give him some nuckles for me, its hard seeing your kids sick, hurt. Send my best to the little man!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 23, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> just tired the next day. It was a night of partying after a week of taking care of the sick kids. Lucky we didn't get it. Nasty, swine flu. My kid had a temp of 104.5 for three days. Had 4 ice baths, constant popsicles and it finally came down. scary shit. Then he got an ear infection right at the end of the flu. been a long week for the poor kid.He's only two...
> 
> ohboy,off tothe dump I go.


Holy crap Jonny, that's a serious fever bro. Our prayers are with you and yours. =)


----------



## blueybong (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn Jonny ~ sorry to hear that your little guy was so sick. I bet that wasn't a fun ride for you & the wife. Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow guys, Social, Southern, Hulk, stgeneziz, Bluey, thank you guys, I really appreciate the kind words. Thank you.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> that sux glad, everythings better. hey jonny uwanna take a look at thes pics n my thread ? im not sure if there nuts or bud sites lol. .


Looked, I didn't think I could see anything yet, but I'll pop back over and check em out again.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Here's a pic of the top portion of the cola coming from the Northern Light plant. Just thought you'd like to see what's in your near future


Man, that nugget looks absolutely beautiful Bluey, You must be proud, I can't wait to smoke it


----------



## blueybong (Nov 24, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Man, that nugget looks absolutely beautiful Bluey, You must be proud, I can't wait to smoke it


I'll send you a nugget! 

Today is Day 48 of flowering, but only Day 33 from when it preflowered.

I'm guessing two more weeks.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yea, I got my Medi Bud seeds from:

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/medi-bud-seeds.html

along with 5 free Super Sliver Haze:
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/free_marijuana_seeds.html

I ordered them on 13th. They shipped on the 16th and I got them on the 23rd. Just over one week total. They ship out of GB enclosed in a CD(Disco Fever LOL)


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Oh yea, I got my Medi Bud seeds from:
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/medi-bud-seeds.html
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty killer deals. 40$ for Super silver Haze. Awesome, Def have to give them a try next time I order, thanks buddy!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 24, 2009)

blueybong said:


> Here's a pic of the top portion of the cola coming from the Northern Light plant. Just thought you'd like to see what's in your near future


 
Thats an awesome bud, Bluey. Going to really fatten up over two weeks. 
I love N/Ls.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the flue and kids, Jonny. My prayers are with you.
My 7 year old grandson in Orlando got it last week. He had a very high temp for a few days off and on, but he is playing and running around well now.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Sorry to hear about the flue and kids, Jonny. My prayers are with you.
> My 7 year old grandson in Orlando got it last week. He had a very high temp for a few days off and on, but he is playing and running around well now.


Thanks for the prayers Rose, Glad to hear your grandson is better. Yeah it's a weird Virus. He got better, then worse, then better, then worse. Problem with a two year old is they don't understand that they need to rest so it keeps coming back.


----------



## blueybong (Nov 24, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Thats an awesome bud, Bluey. Going to really fatten up over two weeks.
> I love N/Ls.


Thanks dude!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't keep a lil boy down! Everytime my nephews come over it's like a tornado at my house, it's nuts! (secretly I love it, they're a lot of fun) No kids for me tho, I'm scared of how crappy of a dad I might be. Lol.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> Can't keep a lil boy down! Everytime my nephews come over it's like a tornado at my house, it's nuts! (secretly I love it, they're a lot of fun) No kids for me tho, I'm scared of how crappy of a dad I might be. Lol.


_*kids change people.... I used to be absolutely CRAZY! I went to a good school in a really seedy area in the northeast. Never touched a drug before going there. By the time I left I had 6 new connections there for everything from weed to blow to Ecstasy. I did way too many drugs over a couple years and started dealing around here. Got a reputation with the cops and the local dealers around here. Reputation is one of the things that helps you either make the best decision you can or the worst decision you can. And I think it all comes down to maturity. I made some really bad decisions back then. Stupid drunken decisions..... I remember one kid saying something lude to my girlfriend at a highway rest stop around 2:00 in the morning and when I said something he got out of his car went to the back and pulled out a crowbar being a tough guy. I went to the back of my truck and grabbed a chainsaw. I proceeded to start it and walk towards the kid. Needless to say he took off... Actually dropped his phone in mid conversation on the ground ran back to his car, drove over the curb and took off.... I've never seen someone so scared in all my life. Funny as hell to me then. I guess before I realized that had a state trooper (who are normally crawling all over that particular rest stop) had seen me do it, he probably wouldn't of thought twice about taking a shot at me. Or at the very least arresting me and going to jail for 5-10 years. Doesn't cross your mind at all.
Same year, some kid I had bad blood with threw a bottle at my new truck. I was shitfaced and had a gun. I got out, beat the crap out of him, and stuck the gun in his mouth. Sure it felt great then I felt like a real tough guy.Now, their two of the most embarrassing decisions I've ever made looking back at them. Didn't think twice about it then. And it all boils down to maturity. I don't know if I cared about myself back then. Def didn't think ahead ever. Now I live so someone else can. It's a life changing thing. If something happens to me, their gonna have a harder life. And I can't have that. Amazing how much a child changes your thinking.*_


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 24, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> _*kids change people.... I used to be absolutely CRAZY! I went to a good school in a really seedy area in the northeast. Never touched a drug before going there. By the time I left I had 6 new connections there for everything from weed to blow to Ecstasy. I did way too many drugs over a couple years and started dealing around here. Got a reputation with the cops and the local dealers around here. Reputation is one of the things that helps you either make the best decision you can or the worst decision you can. And I think it all comes down to maturity. I made some really bad decisions back then. Stupid drunken decisions..... I remember one kid saying something lude to my girlfriend at a highway rest stop around 2:00 in the morning and when I said something he got out of his car went to the back and pulled out a crowbar being a tough guy. I went to the back of my truck and grabbed a chainsaw. I proceeded to start it and walk towards the kid. Needless to say he took off... Actually dropped his phone in mid conversation on the ground ran back to his car, drove over the curb and took off.... I've never seen someone so scared in all my life. Funny as hell to me then. I guess before I realized that had a state trooper (who are normally crawling all over that particular rest stop) had seen me do it, he probably wouldn't of thought twice about taking a shot at me. Or at the very least arresting me and going to jail for 5-10 years. Doesn't cross your mind at all.
> Same year, some kid I had bad blood with threw a bottle at my new truck. I was shitfaced and had a gun. I got out, beat the crap out of him, and stuck the gun in his mouth. Sure it felt great then I felt like a real tough guy.Now, their two of the most embarrassing decisions I've ever made looking back at them. Didn't think twice about it then. And it all boils down to maturity. I don't know if I cared about myself back then. Def didn't think ahead ever. Now I live so someone else can. It's a life changing thing. If something happens to me, their gonna have a harder life. And I can't have that. Amazing how much a child changes your thinking.*_


Thats real bro... and a point of view I need to hear from time to time. I'm still in the process ya know, mid-late 20s and still just as confused as when I was 16, just different things now. It's startin to look like this is a life-long affliction, *confusion*. But I am gettin smarter about dealing with it. lol.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

So, My Father in Law said he'd help me rig up surveillance at my house. He has his house all rigged up. It's crazy. He has 10 Camera's hidden around his house and property. I want about 8. He showed me a program that lets me monitor them through the internet. And I'm also gonna grab a 1TB hard drive, Their only like $125!!! and just store two-three days worth of Video on that. That way I can monitor my grow, all the doors of my house, and by my guns and safe. And it'll all be motion detected.

Pretty sweet Christmas Present Huh?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 24, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> So, My Father in Law said he'd help me rig up surveillance at my house. He has his house all rigged up. It's crazy. He has 10 Camera's hidden around his house and property. I want about 8. He showed me a program that lets me monitor them through the internet. And I'm also gonna grab a 1TB hard drive, Their only like $125!!! and just store two-three days worth of Video on that. That way I can monitor my grow, all the doors of my house, and by my guns and safe. And it'll all be motion detected.
> 
> Pretty sweet Christmas Present Huh?


 
Hell yea thats going to be sick man, nice father in law. He knows all about the grow to ? dam reallllly nice father in law!!!!!!!!!!


Are you going to hook us up with a link to a live cam on the grow ?


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 24, 2009)

congrats on the alarm system ... get a zoom on the cam for the ladies !!!!!


----------



## Stgeneziz (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds sick Jonny, make sure to think about web security when dealing with VPNs. =)


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah He's an ISP tech, and he knows about my plants, he used to grow himself. I think he'll cover my bases for me.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow Fuckin sweet JONN! Sounds kickass! I want cameras : )

Oh and Jonn. What I was trying to say earlier, I want a favor from you!

Can you take pics pointing out on your mother where to take clones from? 
What do I need to do to clone into RockWool?

its cool if you cant, But Im just lost on the whole cloning thing... : P




Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

hows the wr clones coming along?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 25, 2009)

healthy but not rooted yet... Strains all vary I suppose. But we'll see...


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

glad to hear there healthy ,how longs it usually take for clones to root?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 25, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> glad to hear there healthy ,how longs it usually take for clones to root?


depends, anywhere from 4 days to two weeks...


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 25, 2009)

oh freaking sweet JONN, those cameras sound great  and ya you should work on a live feed to them!


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

still got a few more days then .


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> still got a few more days then .


yeah at least. After they start rooting I normally leave the in there for another 4-5 days and let their root system fill out a bit before transplanting.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2009)

[youtube]jh4Z9ihDTCw[/youtube]



Gotta get the - MuchieS - MMMMMMM TURKEY!!!!!!


----------



## blueybong (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Turkey Day to you & yours!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2009)

You too Bluey , hope you and the family have a great one!


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 26, 2009)

happy thanksgiving JONN, and you too bluey  mmm... turkey.... never sounds bad


----------



## Roseman (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy thanskgiving, friends!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

what up jonny? just dropn n 2c whats going on?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 28, 2009)

oh same old shit... gonna take some pics later probably.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

cool!! im switching nutes on my next grow. dyna grow sux every time i mix grow and bloom my plants stop eating and the roots start turning brown .thinking about gh flora series . will the quart b enough for the bubbler and 2 -5 gal buckets?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 28, 2009)

mmmm doubt it.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks ! if i run out can always go get more hydro shop is only 30 min away .


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 28, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> thanks ! if i run out can always go get more hydro shop is only 30 min away .


lucky, Quickest I get stuff is overnight. Or a 4 hour drive...


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 28, 2009)

from seeing pics of your bud its worth it !!!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 28, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> from seeing pics of your bud its worth it !!!!!



ha, never took the four hour drive..


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> ha, never took the four hour drive..


 i hear ya man thats along drive .


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

YO! JONN! Whats up!?!?! 

I havint been on in a couple days, Hows your grow going? Hows the Rhino?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> YO! JONN! Whats up!?!?!
> 
> I havint been on in a couple days, Hows your grow going? Hows the Rhino?
> 
> ...


oh going good man. Things getting big. I just went out today and picked up some new 12 inch air stones. I have them soaking in pHed water now, andI'm gonna put them in the res in about an hour or two. Got some pics. I'll put em up in a bit.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

The Rhino clones would not take. It's the craziest thing. The bottom just closed up and didn't do anything. Gotta play around with it a bit. I've also heard recently rhino doesn't clone so easy. But I'll do it... rest assured


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry to hear about the clones bro !!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

eh whatever, I'll get them... they can't hide from me


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

Well Thanks, I havint read much on cloning Rhino, But I hate to hear it likes to play games. Which I do have LA Woman Femmed That I could clone. Ive heard good things about that strain : P
I still think I may try to clone the Rhino : / Not sure though, What do you think?

Cant wait for pics! Ima go hop on MW2 With DLC, Join If ud like : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

I just might, the wifey just left to go shopping...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a couple pics


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

lookin good man, they are gonna be huge in 3 weeks


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice, got to love that shade of green!!!

Defiantly healthy happy plants!!!


Is the plant in the water farm going to be a mother or waiting to flower ?? just curious dam son and me watched curious George and i feel like that little monkey now


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> lookin good man, they are gonna be huge in 3 weeks


thanks dude...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> Very nice, got to love that shade of green!!!
> 
> Defiantly healthy happy plants!!!
> 
> ...



Not. quite sure yet. Those clones I took, just didn't take like they should have, the plant has just really been a slow grower since germination. I think I might just flower this one, see how I like the strain and go for a better pheno next round. At least I got a couple WW, a couple NL , and Trainwreck, all fast growing beautiful plants for mothers. 

Only got so much room ya know


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! The NL,WW, and TR, Where did you order those seeds from? I know youve said but Im to lazy to look back : P

They are all looking beautiful!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

NL - from Nirvana

TR - from greenhouse

WW- from a friend who got them from BCbuddepot


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking really good Jonny!! That WR looks like it must be hoggin' down the nutz !


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. Homegrown said:


> Looking really good Jonny!! That WR looks like it must be hoggin' down the nutz !



actually I'm keeping it at about 920ppm. Its an easy strain to overnute.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

they sure r groing fast bro, r u using the floranova on them?


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Nov 29, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> actually I'm keeping it at about 920ppm. Its an easy strain to overnute.


Good to know, been thinking about that strain since I been watching yours. Those are some monster shade leaves for indoors. She knows she's going to need a big finish!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 29, 2009)

could have swore I already subscribed to this thread.......


----------



## blueybong (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit! That lower leaf on the WR is huge! Dammmmnn!!!!

All of the girls in the tub look great too.

Have you thought about building a recirculating DWC set-up?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> they sure r groing fast bro, r u using the floranova on them?


funny you asked, I just switched back to the Flora3-part line. I want to use it up before It gets too old. I'm gonna use the nova for the soil plants.


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks jonny!!! can i use the floranova n the bubbler?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> could have swore I already subscribed to this thread.......


Hey man, glad ya stopped in 

should be a good ride


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> thanks jonny!!! can i use the floranova n the bubbler?


yeah... I did all last grow. Just using the Flora nutes to use them up


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 29, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> yeah... I did all last grow. Just using the Flora nutes to use them up


man i love my flora nova nuts... what are you gonna get next


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

Woop Woop! I just ran out of my Ionic nutes. Im useing the sugar peak now. Its not as strong and its made for soil & hydro but Not the best for hydro. Its thicker but its all I got for now,All of the grow funds are spent!

Do you have a site that you go to, to look up info on the strains? 



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> man i love my flora nova nuts... what are you gonna get next


I'm thinking Humboldt County Nutrients.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 29, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Woop Woop! I just ran out of my Ionic nutes. Im useing the sugar peak now. Its not as strong and its made for soil & hydro but Not the best for hydro. Its thicker but its all I got for now,All of the grow funds are spent!
> 
> Do you have a site that you go to, to look up info on the strains?
> 
> ...



Honestly man, I normally just go to attitude. They have pretty much every strain out there.


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

very true! I Ordered from Attitude. Great service : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## DLC420 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah it was  we were gonna order from nirvana.. but they wouldnt take our money.. haha... remember that?


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 29, 2009)

British Fucking Pounds..... Ha!

Yes omg they wanted me to sign up and join the team and then it wouldint take the USD! OMFG. 

BUT I ordered Though Attitude Seed Co.
And they just ordered from Nirvana for me.

Hence "Nirvana's Femmed White Rhino"

Fantastic service! I would suggest spending 1$ more and getting it shipped in the DVD Case though!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I always get a t-shirt with it. Its too bad they don't just give away attitude shirts with the seeds. Those shirts look awesome. Although "Attitude Seed Shop" t-shirts I guess aren't that stealthy. But If they open up the package their gonna find the seeds anyways...


----------



## DaCDaC (Nov 30, 2009)

True. I want a tshirt bad : ) 

They are kickass. I like the one with the AK47 on it : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## socialsmoker (Nov 30, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> yeah... I did all last grow. Just using the Flora nutes to use them up


thanks for the info bro .


----------



## capecodkid (Dec 1, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Here's a couple pics


 Lookin good...(if they are still in the same spot as last picks)looks like you got a female out of the ww. The one on the right looks like its gonna be a female. I ended up with 2 i stopped with pics but there about 2 1/2 feet tall 2 weeks into 12/12 they are gonna be monsters (i hope). I got a ? bro.

The temp in box is at about 74-75 when the light is on. When the light is off it gets below 65 never below 60. Do you think this is alright? I bought a portable heater with a thermostat but if i dont gotta run it i dont want to. Let me know if this will be a problem.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 3, 2009)

capecodkid said:


> Lookin good...(if they are still in the same spot as last picks)looks like you got a female out of the ww. The one on the right looks like its gonna be a female. I ended up with 2 i stopped with pics but there about 2 1/2 feet tall 2 weeks into 12/12 they are gonna be monsters (i hope). I got a ? bro.
> 
> The temp in box is at about 74-75 when the light is on. When the light is off it gets below 65 never below 60. Do you think this is alright? I bought a portable heater with a thermostat but if i dont gotta run it i dont want to. Let me know if this will be a problem.



That should be fine man.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 3, 2009)

hows your plants?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 5, 2009)

doing good. RIU been all fucked up lately huh.... They better be getting those old skins back. This is stupid. Hurts my eyes


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Dec 5, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> doing good. RIU been all fucked up lately huh.... They better be getting those old skins back. This is stupid. Hurts my eyes


Morning Jonny. I hear you, I couldn't log in all day yesterday and the skins are bad. Did you know they were updating the site?


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> doing good. RIU been all fucked up lately huh.... They better be getting those old skins back. This is stupid. Hurts my eyes


 

lol ...i couldnt log n yesterday. said upgrading servers .


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah, its back to norma now... still not like the old RIU was.. which i liked even more.. but fuck it.. and oh! it snowed today.. haha.. yay!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 5, 2009)

Crazy... Snowing over 1000 miles south of me and we got rain....


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 5, 2009)

hell it snowed for a couple hrs monday n texas and its still cold as hell.


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 5, 2009)

Yo! JONN! 

Hows the ladies? How are you!?!


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 5, 2009)

looks more like a plant dipped in cocaine than a plant producing trichromes... crazy.. hope it turns out like that


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 5, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> looks more like a plant dipped in cocaine than a plant producing trichromes... crazy.. hope it turns out like that


oh, Sadly that was one of the plants that didn't make it buddy....

I know. Beautiful thing. I just have the White Rhino left from the original 4.

Although I also have a GH Trainwreck strain in veg right now as well. 

I have to say of the GOOD seeds that actually germinated from Greenhouse Seeds. They seem to be the healthiest and most vigorous of all the plants. Beautiful genetics, you can tell.


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah, that does look like a bud dipped in coke... but haha, and yeah.. both of those strains are good


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 6, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> oh, Sadly that was one of the plants that didn't make it buddy....
> 
> I know. Beautiful thing. I just have the White Rhino left from the original 4.
> 
> ...



really, thats very interesting... looks like i'll be getting seeds there from now on


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> oh, Sadly that was one of the plants that didn't make it buddy....
> 
> I know. Beautiful thing. I just have the White Rhino left from the original 4.
> 
> ...


 
what strain is this?


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 6, 2009)

How are the girls JONN? mine are at the 60 day mark today. But I think im going 10-15 more days!

I Wanna see the Rhino! Isint your TR a baby now?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

_*Check out the Ladies, This first set of pics is from the 5th...*_


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

_*And these were taken today...*_




_*Not bad for three days growth huh?

Did a res change today too... Nutes are as high as their going...*_


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 8, 2009)

yep not bad lol ...................... they look great man!!!!


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 8, 2009)

very nice JONN, they look beautiful  and they shot up somuch in the past few days! very nice keep up the good work man


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

_*Also got my last White Demon clone going strong at about 5/6 weeks. The last Surviving one of its kind. Although I still have about 10 seeds left of it.

Did a little experiment on this one... Cut ALL the fan leaves off... Thats Right, ALL the fan leaves.... Despite what people say... I'd say they look pretty good for 5 weeks in...

Those cola's are gonna fill in HUGE in the last two weeks. And I just fed it it's starter does of Gravity tonight, it will get it for the next three waterings.

And I must say... Hydro's great. But man, I LOVE the smell of weed grown in soil. Id say smell wise the hydro is at about a 5 out of ten. This last clone that went through in dirt tasted awesome more like a 9 out of 10, this one smells so much stronger than any of the hydro ones. Like super berry/grape/citrusy.... Mmmmmm

And that whole plant is going to fill out to one huge cola I could hide my face behind.... I can't wait for Christmas....
*_


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 8, 2009)

looks awsome bro!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright... i just have to post this... This is the funniest thing I've seen in weeks....


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

lol, i've seen that before... such a a classic metaphor... lol, 7 legs


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 8, 2009)

what a monster... gonna fill out nicely...looks like it atleas. jonny always impresses


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

Dam plants are looking great jonny keep up the great work


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you....


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 8, 2009)

haha JONN i laughed so hard when i just read that convo with david and jane...lol. that was great.


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 8, 2009)

Out Fucking Standing JONN!

Very nice on all your girls!
Very healthy! And the leaves on that Rhino are Wide!

Thanks for the Porn : )


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 8, 2009)

Good Job, Jonny. Your grow is top notch!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone...


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcomes : )

Havint seen you on xbox lately : (



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

I know we been missing each other...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

oh, boy... Just had the first Power Failure of the Winter Season....

luckily only lasted a half hour or so... 

Time to go and tune up the generator.


----------



## Mr. Homegrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Beautiful looking plants Jonny! Awesome growth for 3 days! So there is a difference between smell strength of hydro and soil? Hmm...this could work to ones advantage.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr. Homegrown said:


> Beautiful looking plants Jonny! Awesome growth for 3 days! So there is a difference between smell strength of hydro and soil? Hmm...this could work to ones advantage.


I was referring more to the final product unfortunately..


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 9, 2009)

hey Jonn! I have a ?

Ok so as you know on my first grow I had to clip my plant early. Well I took a sample off of my plants a few days ago.
Like two little popcorn buds off. anyway. 

They smelt the exact same as my bagseed first plant. 

I dont know if its because they were both pre-mature? or if its somthing im doing wrong?

Its doesint even smell like bud really. Its not skunk and not fruity. its just a sweet smell...?



Watcha got?


Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## calm one (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey i been looking through your albums
and your bubbleponic systems are all hooked and growing big buds
Congrats.
I wanna set up on for myself just three plants, is there anything special you do to get your plants big.
What fertilizer do your use or reccomend for vegetation, and budding


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 12, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> oh, boy... Just had the first Power Failure of the Winter Season....
> 
> luckily only lasted a half hour or so...
> 
> Time to go and tune up the generator.


 

dam i hate it when that happens everything ok?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 12, 2009)

think so, It only lasted a little while. Should be fine. Damn this place is dead lately...


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah, idk where everybody is lately =\, guess just busy with the holidays and all that junk haha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2009)

Im here ...... see.... look at my location


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 12, 2009)

And what a pleasure it is to have you guys here!

Took some more clones today. See how they do...


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah, glad to have you here too JONN


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice little babies for the holidays cant go wrong there!!

Any pics of them ??


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 12, 2009)

lol im still here good luck with the clones!!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 13, 2009)

Your just a cloning animal JONN! Lol!

ima be back in a bit to read through and catch up on your thread. eveyone is stupid busy with the holidays!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 14, 2009)

How about some pics....

Another 5 days of growth...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 14, 2009)

And in Case your wondering about the White Rhino, she's still in the Stretch phase of Flowering and just started putting out bud sites . Not that I'm complaining, it gave me the opportunity to take a couple more clones off her. But she is a BIG BITCH. Rhino perfectly describes this monster of a plant. I thought she was REALLY old, but she's actually only 6 weeks I believe... well whatever. Here they are. Trunk thicker than my thumb already. An I got gorilla hands...



ha notice my size 12 shoe in bottom left corner of last pic. just for a size gauge.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 14, 2009)

_*And lastly, a Pic of my white demon... I want her to FUCK ME UP.... 

So I'm gonna let her crystals turn amber as hell!!!! 
*_

_*
Here she is... with about 2-3 weeks to go...*_


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 14, 2009)

Dam not sure if i missed a update or somthing but looks like the plants went from little ones to teenagers.....if that makes since hahhaa

Flowering room looking sweet man waterfarm has some huge leaves and looking forward to hearing the smoke report from the white demon after shes finished.

And little ones getting ready gotta love that!!!

Greatupdate!!


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah JONN, that white deamon, looks GREAT. and the rhino and the others look fantastic too  glad to hear they're doing good!


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 14, 2009)

man there growing like crazy keep it up!!!


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 15, 2009)

Ahh! JONN! All of your girls are looking Fantastic! 

The clones are looking healthy and the Rhino Is looking sexy as hell!!! Those fan leaves are oddly huge!


Very Very nice! Thanks for the pics! Cant wait for harvest on the WD! she looks great!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

how long r u actually flowering the wd?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 19, 2009)

Till it's golden... I honestly hardly keep track exactly of when i put certain things into flowering. I just know when its getting ready. I guess It comes from years of growing outside where there is no "8 or 9 week flowering cycle". Its just ready when it's ready.
I don't even think I mentioned in the journal when I put it in. I'll go back and look right now though.

yeah, just looked back. I never mentioned when I put it in. But I think it was right before Halloween. So if that is the case. I suppose I was right on with my guess on monday. But I'll start checking trichs soon anyways. WD seemed to finish 50/50 cloudy amber at about week 7 which would be this upcoming Tuesday.

Damn I was tired... Been cranking out cleanups 2/3 a day for the last week. Working from 6 in the morning to 6 at night. Dark till Dark. I got home yesterday at 3pm and slept until 7 this morning..... 14 hours of sleep.... awesome.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

the wd looks awsome!!!! how much y think ull yield? congrates on all the work .....lol


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 19, 2009)

2 oz.s tops... but hey, we'll see.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

2 ozs of premium bud hell yeah!!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 19, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> 2 ozs of premium bud hell yeah!!!!



yeah but last harvest of WD was around 16.5 oz.



so.... it sux kinda


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

16.5 how many plants?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 20, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> 16.5 how many plants?


5 plants


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a little over 3 ozs per plant ......nice!!! i got that super skunk going sigs n thread if u wanna check it out


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 22, 2009)

2oz is goood, my best plant only gave me 30 grams. But I'm flowering with CFLs. 

Hey Jonny, you have a vapir unit right? What do you think is the best temp setting? Mine will be here any second. (I hope) thanx.


----------



## Banditt (Dec 22, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> 2oz is goood, my best plant only gave me 30 grams. But I'm flowering with CFLs.
> 
> Hey Jonny, you have a vapir unit right? What do you think is the best temp setting? Mine will be here any second. (I hope) thanx.


420!!! LOL

http://thebestvaporizer.blogspot.com/2009/04/best-vaporizer-temperature-for.html

Although I tend to do mine a little higher at about 400 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 22, 2009)

Banditt said:


> 420!!! LOL
> 
> http://thebestvaporizer.blogspot.com/2009/04/best-vaporizer-temperature-for.html
> 
> Although I tend to do mine a little higher at about 400 degrees fahrenheit.



hell yah. 420 degrees is the best. lol. i work up from 390-405-then 420 on the volcano. works best for me


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 22, 2009)

HAH! thnx guyz. I'm actually excited this xmas.


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 22, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> HAH! thnx guyz. I'm actually excited this xmas.


same here bro, got real christmas trees this year


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 22, 2009)

You have no IDEA, same here. I started flowering my bagseed sativa mom and she was almost 3 feet tall to start with!! where's jonny?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats up guys... Been real busy lately... I vape real low. 

Like around 335-345 then I crank it up and kick out another balloon at around 355.
Then i never feel to stoned. Just real high all day.

I like a trippy heady high...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 22, 2009)

I should put up some pics soon I guess huh -


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 22, 2009)

[youtube]7KkfT2pGsWg[/youtube]

while we're on the topic.....


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 22, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> [youtube]7KkfT2pGsWg[/youtube]
> 
> while we're on the topic.....


lol, that shit is crazy


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh man... Sorry guys... Batteries on the camera are dead... looks like an update is gonna have to wait till tomorrow. Woo - Hoo 3ooo Posts. Man I gotta get out more 



Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

same here lol


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 22, 2009)

merry christmas  did u harvest the wd or is that next tuesday?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 22, 2009)

next tue or there abouts...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 22, 2009)

Dam man might want to hide that tell after new years, might not make it all night with those ambers.

Looking forward to the smoke report!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 24, 2009)

Getting Aggravated with this site Lately....

Ill be hanging over at http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-lounge/

But don't worry, I'll stop and update every once in awhile...


----------



## DLC420 (Dec 24, 2009)

=/ sorry to hear that JONN... but hmm sounds good i suppose


----------



## Stgeneziz (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like that's the trend.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 28, 2009)

Dammit, This morning I was checking my clones that went into cups last week and I knocked over my healthiest White Rhino Clone and it snapped at the base of the stem.... SO LAME....

But the other one looks as though its starting to root so, who knows? I guess we'll just have to see what happens...


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry to hear that jonny....... u can always take more cuttings.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 28, 2009)

socialsmoker said:


> sorry to hear that jonny....... u can always take more cuttings.


Not from the Rhino... i only took two. The Rhino is about 2 weeks into flowering, too late imo to take more cuttings. I still have one left that looks like it will root sufficiently.


----------



## socialsmoker (Dec 28, 2009)

just an idea....still sorry to hear it ...


----------



## blueybong (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Jonny,

I know who've moved on, but could you still post some pics on how your garden currently looks?

Happy New Year pal!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Jan 3, 2010)

Check these monster out... whatcha think their gonna look like in 2 months?


----------



## DLC420 (Jan 3, 2010)

i think they're gonna look straight up sexy


----------



## blueybong (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow! They really grew.


----------



## LionInZion (Jan 30, 2010)

Did this thread die? No new updates?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Feb 3, 2010)

*I thought you guys might like a little update.

Taken this morning






Flowering Room






Northern Lights - Smells like fruity pebbles






NL on the left and White Widow on the right






Trainwreck - smells like lemon.

*


----------



## southern homegrower (Feb 3, 2010)

hey Jonny b looking good man


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2010)

Buds look great


----------



## DLC420 (Jul 18, 2010)

LionInZion said:


> Did this thread die? No new updates?


 this whole forum died long ago.


----------

